# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιων τιμπράντο 2015

## jk21

αφου ετοιμασθηκαν οι καταλληλοι χωροι , ψεκασθηκαν για παρασιτα κλουβια και πουλια ,ενωσα τα ζευγαρια ,χωρις ομως φωλια στα περισσοτερα .Αναγκαστικα στο πανω ζευγαρι ,η φωλια υπαρχει ηδη φτιαγμενη ,αφου η θηλυκια ηρθε στην εκτροφη μου ετοιμη (αλλα χωρις προηγουμενο συζυγο ) απο την εκτροφη του φιλου μου του Γιωργου του ‎ΑΣΩΤΟΣ (ειναι ο ανθρωπος που τυχαινει να γνωριζω πολυ πριν τη δημιουργια του φορουμ και επελεξα να ειναι αυτος που θα δεχτω την προσφορα του .Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω αλλα 3 καλα φιλαρακια που αμεσως ειχαν επισης προσφερθει να καλυψουν το κενο της ατυχης τιμπραντινας ) , μετα την απωλεια του θηλυκου μου 
*Έφυγε μια απο τιςΤιμπραντινομανούλες μου ...*

.Γιωργη σε ευχαριστω ! 

θα επρεπε αλλα δεν τηρησα καραντινα ,ειτε γιατι δεν υπαρχει σπιθαμη ελευθερου χωρου στην εκτροφη μου ,ειτε γιατι το πουλακι ειναι ηδη ετοιμο και θα ειχε ασπορη μια ίσως και δυο γεννες .Απο θεμα υγειας και των δυο του ζευγαριου ειμαστε σιγουρα οκ και το στρες της μεταφορας ειναι το μονο αγχος ,αλλα δειχνουν μια χαρα μαζι .Ο αρσενικος δεν της πειραξε την φωλια και δεν ειδα καυγαδες 

Στα αλλα δεν περιμενω κατι αμεσα ,αν και δεν μαλωνουν .Ο καιρος ειναι χαλια και δεν εβαλα φωλιες  .Θα το σκεφτω και θα δω τις επομενες μερες 

ετσι λοιπον το πανω ζευγαρι ειναι ο κιτρινοπρασινος που ειχα και περυσι του Δημητρη του mitsman και η θηλυκια του Γιωργου ,πουλακι απο τα πρωτα που ειχε αγορασει απο καλο  εκτροφεα συλλογου τιμπραντο και τα δυο classico 




το περσινο ζευγαρι του intermediate γεννητορα μου ,δωρου του Γιαννη του timbradofthia  με την γκρι θηλυκια δωρου του Νικου του Paianas 




ο γκρι πιτσιρικας μου (intermediate ) με την αδερφη του απο αλλη μανα και κοινο πατερα (συμφωνα με πτηνιατρο που επικοινωνησα εχουν μονο 25 % συγγενεια   ,λιγοτερο και απο γονιο με παιδι     ,οποτε ειπα να τα ζευγαρωσω )




εδω στον κατω οροφο της 90αρας 

ο 92αρης του Θοδωρη με την κορη (για κορη την εχω ... δεν φαινεται απο κατω για αρσενικο και δεν το εχω ακουσει να κελαηδα αλλα εχει στησιμο αρσενικου ) του κιτρινοπρασινου της πανω κλουβας

----------


## serafeim

βρε βρε βρε!!!
αντε καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη!!!

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο Δημητρη καλα και πολλα πουλακια

----------


## amastro

Καλές γέννες να έχουν τα πουλάκια Δημήτρη. Να τις απολαύσουμε και εμείς με μπόλικες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## wild15

Με το καλο να γεμισεις γερα και χαρουμενα πουλακια!!!

----------


## xXx

Καλή αρχή φιλαράκι

----------


## NIKOSP

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονιά με υγιη πουλακια!!!

----------


## XRTSS

Με το καλο Δημητρη, καλη επιτυχια να εχεις!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη! Πολύ όμορφα ζευγαράκια!!

----------


## VasilisM

Καλά γεννητούρια Δημήτρη!!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Εύχομαι καλή ανάπαραγωγική περίοδο, καλά ζευγαρώματα και ένα εύγε στον Γιώργο τον ΑΣΩΤΟ για την προσφορά του θυλικού.

----------


## anonymous

Ευχομαι Δημητρη να ειναι γεματη με πολλες χαρές η φετινη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος ... μονο χαρες!
Και να συνεχισεις με τον τροπο σου να προσελκυεις ανθρωπους στο *πραγματικο χομπυ* της εκτροφης!

----------


## mparoyfas

καλα ξετελέματα Δημητρη να χαρεις και να απολαύσεις την διαδρομη με τα πανεμορφα πουλακια σου!

----------


## lefteris13

καλη αναπαραγωγικη σεζον Δημητρη!

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλη σεζόν να έχεις και σε ευχαριστώ και προσωπικά για όλη την υποστήριξη...

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλη αρχή με πολλά πολλά τιμπραντάκια!!!
Γιώργηηηη άρχοντας Respect.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη αρχη και καλες αναπαραγωγες με πολλους και γερους απογονους

----------


## than

Καλή επιτυχία,με το καλό.Περιμένουμε κι άλλες φώτο.

----------


## jk21

Θαναση βιντεο σου κανουν; 

αντε να σας τρελανω απογευματιατικα  ... 

λογω κρυου ειπα να αποφυγω μπανια αυτες τις ημερες και  ....






Να πω οτι σημερα ηρθε το πρωτο αυγο στην καναρα του Γιωργου .Αν προλαβε χτες να κανει τιποτα ο καναρος θα δειξει ....

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη εύχομαι να έχεις την καλύτερη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο!

----------


## jk21

Αντε εκτος απο μπανιερα ,μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και σαν τροφη η πιπερια

----------


## stefos

αντε ευχομαι το 2015 να γεμισεις μικρουλια!!

----------


## panos70

Kαλή αρχη  φιλε μου Δημητρη ,ευχομαι να γεμισεις με πολλα τιμπραντακια τη νεα χρονια

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχαμε το 3ο αυγο και αυριο μαλλον το 4ο και λεω να τα επιστρεψω αν την δω να καθεται μονιμα .Σημερα οποτε ανεβηκα ,την ειδα ηταν ή εμπαινε στη φωλια .Αλλιως μεθαυριο .Σκεφτηκα να τα κρατησω λιγο ακομα ,αν εφτιαχνε ο καιρος συντομα και να εβγαζα σε λιγες μερες τα πλαστικα ,αλλα δεν βλεπω να αλλαζει .Θα επιστραφουν και οτι γινει 

Στο ζευγαρι με το αμφιβολο θηλυκο ,πεφτει μεγαλο κυνηγι απο το πιθανο θηλυκο ,προς τον σιγουρο 92ρη αρσενικο ( επιτελους τον πετυχα να κελαηδα !!! ) .Επιασα το κιτρινο απο κατω και τουλαχιστον για πυρωμενο αρσενικο 1000 % δεν ειναι .Ειτε απυρωτο αρσενικο ειτε θηλυκο .Το πολυ πολυ να μεινω με δυο γαμπρους να κυνηγιουνται σε μια 90αρα κλουβα .Θα φτιαξουν κορμι σουπερ χαχαχαχα

Στα αλλα κλουβια ηρεμια ....

----------


## johnakos32

Μια χαρά είναι ο καιρός να ξεκινήσει να κλωσσησει εκεί που τα έχεις δεν έχει και πολύ αέρα οπότε μια χαρά επέστρεψε τα πιο επικίνδυνο είναι όσο τα έχεις εσύ! 
Μάρτη μηνα και δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις τι είναι το πουλί;  Σε λίγο χρονιζει...  δεν κελαηδάει; 
Θα μας τρελλανεις....

----------


## jk21

με θερμοκρασιες τις επομενες 7 μερες απο 5 εως 14 βαθμους εδω στα δυτικα προαστεια ,δεν ειναι και οι ιδανικοτερες συνθηκες ,αλλα αν κατσει φανατικα ,ολα γινονται !

οτι ειχες δει τοτε που ειχες ερθει με Λευτερη ,ετσι ειναι απο κατω ακομα .Εσυ το ξεχωριζεις; με αυτα τα δεδομενα και με πουλι που δεν εχω ακουσει να κελαηδα παρα μονο μικρο που σαλιαριζε και το ειχα αρχικα για αρσενικο ,για θηλυκο το εχω ,για αυτο το βαλα ζευγαρι με τον αλλο ,αλλα αν εβλεπες κυνηγι ,θα λεγες ειτε αρσενικο ειναι ,ειτε η γυναικα του Τζονακου να κυνηγα το Τζονακο στο μελλον χαχαχα 

και τον 92αρη δεν τον ειχα ακουσει (τα αλλα 3 λεγανε και κυριως ο γκρι ) αλλα χτες μπηρε μπροστα και μαλιστα με μενα ακριβως διπλα .Οταν δεν τα εχεις σε μικρο χωρο ,δεν τρελενονται στο κελαηδησμα και μεχρι προσφατα που νυχτωνε νωρις ,λογω δουλειας και υποχρεωσεων μολις γυρνουσα (βαλε και το φορουμ .... ) τα εβλεπα απο κοντα αντε κανα μισαωρο την ημερα ,το πολυ 45 λ 

Οτι θα σας τρελλανω ,θα σας τρελλανω ... αυτο να λεγεται

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρεεεε τί αγγελάκια είναι αυτά ?
Τί συνθέτες είναι αυτοί ? Απαπαπαπαπα ... ομορφιάα !!!!
Η Παναγία να τα φυλάει και να τους δώσει δύναμη να αντέξουν και να νιώσουν το συναίσθημα της οικογενειακής αγάπης !!!
Υπομονή και ψυχραιμία και αυτή τη σεζόν κ.Δημήτρη !!! :winky:

----------


## lefteris13

απο σκ κυριακη ειδικα στρωνει ο καιρος με λιακαδες ανοδο τεμπ, το προσεχες 3ημερο δε θα ναι καλο βροχες κατα διαστηματα ενα κρυακι κλπ..ειδικα απο 20 του μηνα δειχνει να ανεβαινει κι αλλο λιγες μερες υπομονη ακομα..παντως εσυ γυρνα τα αυγα αυριο στο 4ο ή το πολυ μεθαυριο αν κανει και 5ο τα ξεχωριζεις κ απ το χρωμα εσυ μην τα κρατας παραπανω εκτος φωλιας εδω σε εμας κλωσσανε εξω στο κρυο χωρις προστασια σε σενα που ναι και κλειστος ο χωρος τι θεμα να χουν..

θελω να ρθω να δω το πρασινοκιτρινο που σε μπερδευει ακομα :Character0005:

----------


## jk21

σημερα εκανε το 4ο και τα αυγα επιστραφηκανε ολα πισω 

την βρηκα να κλωσσα σταθερα ... για να δουμε τι θα γινει ...

οποτε θες το κανονιζουμε ... του μαγαζιου εισαι ετσι κι αλλιως χαχαχχα

----------


## jk21

αντε να βγαλουμε ακρη  ....


το επιασα και ειπα να βγαλω φωτο (με ενα χερι η μηχανη με το αλλο το πουλι ,δεν ηταν οτι πιο ευκολο ... ) μηπως βγαλουμε ακρη με το φυλο .Το κυνηγι στο κλουβι καλα κρατει ....


σημερα ηταν πιο πυρωμενο απο αλλες φορες και ισως ειναι πιο σαφες το συμπερασμα ....


η πρωτη αμφιλεγομενη 



η δευτερη με το πουλι να εμφανιζεται πυρωμενο 



δειχνει αρσενικο 


ελα ομως που προσφατα σε αλλο θεμα ,με σχεδον ιδια εικονα το πουλι ηταν θηλυκο .... και ενω το πουλι τιτιβιζει χωρις βραχναδα σχεδον συνεχως οταν κυνηγα τον αρσενικο 92αρη ... τραγουδι δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε ,που παραπεμπει σε θηλυκο .... 


*Άρρωστη κανάρα*

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη , καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι ! Με το καλο και χωρις προβληματα !!!!!

----------


## jk21

τελικα στην καναρα με τα αυγα μεινανε μονο 2 (τα αλλα μαλλον τα φαγανε .δεν βρηκα τιποτα ) και η καναρα δεν καθοτανε σημερα .Μαλλον αβατευτα 


στο ζευγαρι που το ενα ειναι αμφιλεγομενου φυλου ,σημερα δεν ειδα κυνηγητο .Ηταν πιο ηρεμα 

τελικα δεν μου ειπατε πως το βλεπετε απο τις φωτο ....

τα ενηλικα intermediate σαν να ψιλοφτιαχνουν φωλια

----------


## johnakos32

Καρα αρσενικαρος ειναι αλλα εξαιτιας του χρωματισμου του ντρεπεται να κελαηδήσει δεν εχει να πει τιποτα...

 :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## lefteris13

πυρωμενο αρσενικο ειναι 100% και το κυνηγι ειναι προφανως τσακωμος μεταξυ 2 αντρων.με το θηλυκο στο θεμα που παραθετεις η αμαρα δεν εχει απολυτως καμια σχεση..''σχεδον ιδια εικονα'' μονο εσυ βλεπεις πιστευω..εκ διαμετρου αντιθετες ειναι οι 2 εικονες, κανει μπαμ το φυλο και στα 2 γιατι μιλαμε για φουλ πυρωμενα πουλια!

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό Δημήτρη, πολλά υγιή πουλάκια!!! ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## panos70

Στην πρωτη  φωτο ειναι σιγουρα αρσενικο,στην δευτερη δεν ειναι σαφες γιατι ειναι λιγο θολη και δεν μπορω να βγαλω σιγουρα συμπερασματα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλό.
Νομίζω θα έχεις σίγουρη επιτυχία... :Bird1:  :Bird1:  :Bird1:

----------


## jk21

Στο ενηλικο ζευγαρι μου (η γκρι με τον πρασινο intermediate ) η φωλια ειναι σχεδον τελειωμενη .Το πρωι ηταν ελαχιστα φτιαγμενη

----------


## geo_ilion

Δημητρη με το καλο να ερθουν κια οι νεοσσοι

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη μιλαμε για intermidiate!!! Ξερουν τι κανουν!! χαχαχα  :winky:

----------


## alex1974

Έτσι.....έτσι πάμε σιγά σιγά !

----------


## panos70

Ολοι μας εχουμε στην πρωτη γεννα καποιες απωλιες ,δεν πτοουμαστε συνεχιζουμε στην επομενη αναπαραγωγη με τον ιδιο ενθουσιασμο

----------


## jk21

Για ποιες απωλειες λες Πανο;

----------


## δημητρα

καλη επιτυχια κ. δημητρη με πολλους και γερους απογονους. 

δεν φοβοσαστε τις καιρικες συνθηκες, ο καιρος δεν βοηθαει καθολου θεωρω για αναπαραγωγες.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρα φοβαμαι ... αλλα με δεδομενο οτι εχω χωρο προστατευμενο απο τα καιρικα φαινομενα εκτος της θερμοκρασιας ,αφηνω στα ενστικτα των  πουλιων το τι θα κανουν .Με την φυση πηγαινουν .Αν ο φυσικος φωτισμος τα οδηγει σε αναπαραγωγη ,αυτο ειναι φυσικο επακολουθο ... 

Βασικα και ασχημα να παει η πρωτη γεννα , ολα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι ,αν αυτο ειναι χαλαρο και δεν εχει πιεστικους στοχους .Ηταν δεδομενο ειδικα στα αρσενικα ,οτι δεν μπορουσα να τα κρατω αλλα ολα μαζι

----------


## mrsoulis

όσον αφορα τον καιρό συμφωνα με τα προγνωστικά από την επόμενη εβδομάδα φαίνεται ότι πάμε σε καλές αναπαραγωγικές θερμοκρασίες... τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου ανεβαίνουν οι θερμοκρασίες τόσο οι χαμηλές (κατα την διάρκεια της νυχτας εννοώ) όσο και οι υψηλές με τα τα τελευταία προγνωστικά για την περιοχή μου τουλάχιστον το επόμενο Σ/Κ που περιμένω και τα πρωτα μικρά μου να κυμαίνονται από 12 μέχρι 21 βαθμούς... από εκεί και πέρα δεν πιστεύω να έχουμε μεγαλες πτωσεις... μπαίνει πλέον για τα καλά η Άνοιξη...

Καλη συνέχεια και καλές αναπαραγωγές.........

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημητρα φοβαμαι ... αλλα με δεδομενο οτι εχω χωρο προστατευμενο απο τα καιρικα φαινομενα εκτος της θερμοκρασιας ,αφηνω στα ενστικτα των  πουλιων το τι θα κανουν .Με την φυση πηγαινουν .Αν ο φυσικος φωτισμος τα οδηγει σε αναπαραγωγη ,αυτο ειναι φυσικο επακολουθο ... 
> 
> Βασικα και ασχημα να παει η πρωτη γεννα , ολα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι ,αν αυτο ειναι χαλαρο και δεν εχει πιεστικους στοχους .Ηταν δεδομενο ειδικα στα αρσενικα ,οτι δεν μπορουσα να τα κρατω αλλα ολα μαζι


τις ιδιες συνθηκες εχω και εγω στο εκτροφειο μου, αλλα ακομη φοβαμαι να βαλω φωλιες, ενωσα μερικα ζευγαρια και μερικα τα εχω με το χωρισμα ακομη, και εγω το εκανα γιατι οι αρσενικοι πυρωσαν και τσακωνονταν. 
Αλλα δεν μου παει να βαλω φωλιες ακομη. ο καιρος φαινεται ασχημος ακομη και η υγρασια ειναι σε μεγαλα επιπεδα, απο την αλλη εβδομαδα ελπιζω να στρωσει, και ευχομαι οι καναρες να κρατηθουν λιγο ακομη να μην γεννησουν κατω.  
τωρα για την πρωτη γεννα με τετοιες συνθηκες οι εξωτερικοι εκτροφεις ο θεος βοηθος.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη (για να μιλας για καναρινια ,αρα γραφει ο Δημητρης .. )  εξαρταται απο τους στοχους σου .Αν δεν φοβασαι να ρισκαρεις καποιο  παγωμενα ισως αυγα (αν και εφοσον κανει παγωνια και θεωρητικα τα παρατησει η θηλυκια που δεν νομιζω ) για μενα ειναι προτιμοτερο να αφησεις τα πουλια να εκτονωσουν τα ενστικτα τους .Αν πρεπει να ζευγαρωσουν ,να σαι σιγουρος θα το επιλεξουν απο μονα τους .Ηδη λες οτι τα αρσενικα τσακωνονται ... αυτο σημαινει στρες ! αν ηταν καρδερινες (χωρις να στο αποκλειω στα καναρινια )αυτο θα σημαινε ισως και αυξηση κοκκιδιων σε καποια ...

----------


## johnakos32

> ο 92αρης του Θοδωρη με την κορη (για κορη την εχω ... δεν φαινεται απο κατω για αρσενικο και δεν το εχω ακουσει να κελαηδα αλλα εχει στησιμο αρσενικου ) του κιτρινοπρασινου της πανω κλουβας





> .Επιασα το κιτρινο απο κατω και τουλαχιστον για πυρωμενο αρσενικο 1000 % δεν ειναι .Ειτε απυρωτο αρσενικο ειτε θηλυκο .Το πολυ πολυ να μεινω με δυο γαμπρους να κυνηγιουνται σε μια 90αρα κλουβα .





> οτι ειχες δει τοτε που ειχες ερθει με Λευτερη ,ετσι ειναι απο κατω ακομα .Εσυ το ξεχωριζεις; με αυτα τα δεδομενα και με πουλι που δεν εχω ακουσει να κελαηδα παρα μονο μικρο που σαλιαριζε και το ειχα αρχικα για αρσενικο ,για θηλυκο το εχω ,για αυτο το βαλα ζευγαρι με τον αλλο ,αλλα αν εβλεπες κυνηγι ,θα λεγες ειτε αρσενικο ειναι ,ειτε η γυναικα του Τζονακου να κυνηγα το Τζονακο στο μελλον χαχαχα






> θελω να ρθω να δω το πρασινοκιτρινο που σε μπερδευει ακομα





> Καρα αρσενικαρος ειναι αλλα εξαιτιας του χρωματισμου του ντρεπεται να κελαηδήσει δεν εχει να πει τιποτα...
> 
> :evilgri  n0039::e  vilgrin0039:





> πυρωμενο αρσενικο ειναι 100% και το κυνηγι ειναι προφανως τσακωμος μεταξυ 2 αντρων.με το θηλυκο στο θεμα που παραθετεις η αμαρα δεν εχει απολυτως καμια σχεση..''σχεδον ιδια εικονα'' μονο εσυ βλεπεις πιστευω..εκ διαμετρου αντιθετες ειναι οι 2 εικονες, κανει μπαμ το φυλο και στα 2 γιατι μιλαμε για φουλ πυρωμενα πουλια!


Μετα απο επισκεψη στον Δημητρη ανεβηκαμε με τον Λευτερη στα πουλια , προσπαθησαμε με μεγαλη δυσκολια να διακρινουμε το φυλο του παρδαλο νεαρου πουλιου .
Επειτα απο παρακολουθηση δυο ολοκληρων λεπτων καταληξαμε στο οτι προκειται για αρσενικο πυρωμενο καναρινι και οχι για θηλυκο που κυναγαει το αρσενικο και δεν δεχεται να φτιαξει φωλια  .
Kαι ενα βιντεακι ...

----------


## jk21

Μικρε παρεκαμψες τεχνηεντως το ποστ 30 , οπου το πουλι ειχε για πρωτη φορα αρχισει να πυρωνει και γω σταματησα να  διατηρω την αρχικη μου θεση 

Μεχρι να βαλεις δοκιμαστικα την γκρι μεσα στο κλουβι ,τον ειχες ακουσει να κελαηδα; ή την αλλη φορα που ειχατε ερθει ,ειχες βγαλει συμπερασμα; 




> η δευτερη με το πουλι να εμφανιζεται πυρωμενο 
> 
> 
> 
> δειχνει αρσενικο

----------


## mitsman

Ελα ελα Δημητρη πρεπει να παραδεχτεις την ηττα σου..... οτι και να λες το πουλι βροντοφώναζε οτι ειναι αρσενικό! Στο ειχα πει και σε προσωπικη μας συνομιλια..... εγω ειμαι ο πλεον ασχετος στο να ξεχωριζω αρσενικα με θηλυκα αλλα αυτο ηταν ο ορισμος και στον εξηγησα! 

Μπραβο ρε Γιανναρα.... τωρα θα σε κυνηγαει ο jk..... χααχαχαχαχααχαχχααχα
Κλαιω απο τα γελια!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχααχχαχααχα

Υ.Γ. μετα απο αυτο το ποστ θα κυνηγαει και εμενα αλλα εγω ειμαι 7 ωρες μακρια και θα την γλιτώσω!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Το πουλι μεχρι εκεινη την ημερα που εβγαλα φωτο ,ηταν απυρωτο και δεν ειχε δειξει σημαδια αρσενικου ,παρα μονο οταν βγηκανε ολα τα αλλα αρσενικα και εμεινε με τον 92αρη .Τα παιδια ειχαν ξαναρθει παλιοτερα και το πουλι απο κατω δεν εδειχνε αρσενικο και για αυτο μεχρι προσφατα δεν ειχα αλλαξει τα σχεδια για το ζευγαρωμα του ,παρολα αυτα ειχα τις αμφιβολιες μου ,τις οποιες ειχα εκρασει και εδω ,βλέποντας το στησιμο του (δες πρωτο ποστ ) .Οταν εβγαλα τις φωτο ,νομιζω ημουν σαφης οτι στην μια δειχνει αρσενικο και αυτο ειχα ως ξεκαθαρο συμπερασμα στις συνομιλιες μου ειτε με εσενα ειτε με το Γιαννη ειτε με τον Λευτερη για το θεμα .Για τον λογο αυτο ,επειδη ηταν ξεκαθαρα αρσενικο ,ειχα κανονισει και ηρθε απο εδω ο Γιαννης ,για να του δωσω τον αρσενικο αυτο και να μου φερει ενα θηλυκο πουλακι που του χα δωσει και του περισσευε αφου στην πορεια του βγηκανε περισσοτερα τα αρσενικα .Το βιντεακι τραβηχτηκε για προσωπικη χρηση αποστολης του μονο σε σενα ,για να κανουμε το σχετικο χαβαλε .Εκεινος παρολα αυτα θεωρησε οτι επρεπε να το ανεβασει εδω (ενω ηταν ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν ειχε την αδεια μου και ο Λευτερης μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει ) ,το εκανε ομως ,εβαλε και ειρωνικο τιτλο οταν το ανεβασε στο youtube και ενω περιμενα απο χτες να ανταπαντησει σε οτι του εγραψα ,προφανως θεωρει οτι δεν χρειαζεται 

Αν εσενα και τον Γιαννη σας ικανοποιει να θεωρειτε οτι ο jk δεν ξερει να ξεχωρισει πυρωμενο αρσενικο μετα απο τοσα χρονια ,τοτε οκ ειστε νικητες ! 

Για αλλον δεν θα ασχολιομουνα και ειδικα σε θεμα που δεν ειναι δικο μου (το παρον ειναι ) αλλα ο Γιαννης ειναι ενα νεο παιδι ,με δυνατοτητες να προχωρησει και εχω υποχρεωση να ειμαι κακος μαζι του οταν πρεπει .Δυστυχως πολλοι δεν ειναι ικανοι (και δεν αναφερομαι μονο στο Γιαννη ) να εκτιμησουν οτι καποιος ανθρωπος καποιας ηλικιας ,τους σεβεται σαν συνομιληκους του .Οταν αφηνεις να εισαι ευαλωτος ,πολλοι δεν το εκτιμουν ,ομως σαν ανθρωποι ειναι ισως το μεγιστο που μπορουμε να δωσουμε σε οσους αγαπαμε ! 

Ευχομαι να βρει καλυτερους δασκαλους ,να ξεχωριζουν το φυλο των πουλιων  ....

----------


## mitsman

Θεμα αμφισβητησης του φυλου υπηρξε απο εσενα τον ιδιο και μαλιστα δημοσια.... αν είχες τετοιο προβλημα ας μην το εθετες δημοσια το θεμα!
Εμενα προσωπικα με ικανοποιει αφανταστα οτι τραβηξε το βιντεο ο Γιαννης και μου δινει την ευκαιρια για απιστευτη καζουρα.... χοχοχοχοχο
Ο Γιαννης και ο καθε Γιαννης δεν εχει αναγκη απο κανεναν δασκαλο γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχουν δασκαλοι ουτε καθηγητες σε αυτο που κανουμε εδω.... εδω κανουμε το χομπυ μας!

----------


## δημητρα

κανετε θεμα για πυρωμενο πουλι, τωρα και εγω το καταλαβαινω. το θεμα ειναι να τα γνωριζεις πριν πυρωσουν. και επειδη σας βλεπω καλους στην αναγνωριση θελω βοηθεια, θα βαλω μερικες φωτο και θελω οποιος ξερει να μου πει, τα πουλια δεν ειναι πυρωμενα πολυ. η βοηθεια ειναι σημαντικη γιατι πρεπει να βαλω τα ζευγαρια. ευχαριστω

----------


## panos70

Βαλε - βαλε να μαθουμε πως τα ξεχωριζουν οι εμπειροι και να μας διξουν κι εμας τους νεους χομπιστες   :winky:

----------


## panos70

> Για ποιες απωλειες λες Πανο;


μιλαω γενικα για ατυχιες σε αναπαραγωγες

----------


## jk21

*Προχωραμε* για ατυχιες και επιτυχιες ,με δυο φωλιτσες να περιμενουν εδω και μερες  ...

----------


## mitsman

> κανετε θεμα για πυρωμενο πουλι, τωρα και εγω το καταλαβαινω. το θεμα ειναι να τα γνωριζεις πριν πυρωσουν. και επειδη σας βλεπω καλους στην αναγνωριση θελω βοηθεια, θα βαλω μερικες φωτο και θελω οποιος ξερει να μου πει, τα πουλια δεν ειναι πυρωμενα πολυ. η βοηθεια ειναι σημαντικη γιατι πρεπει να βαλω τα ζευγαρια. ευχαριστω


Εγω ξεχωριζω φυλο πουλιων μονο οταν ειναι τεζα πυρωμενα και αν γεννησουν και κανουν γονιμα αυγα οτι ειναι ζευγαρι.... απο εκει και περα δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα και για να πω και την αληθεια μου δεν πιστευω κανεναν που λεει οτι τα ξεχωριζει πιο πριν...

----------


## δημητρα

> Εγω ξεχωριζω φυλο πουλιων μονο οταν ειναι τεζα πυρωμενα και αν γεννησουν και κανουν γονιμα αυγα οτι ειναι ζευγαρι.... απο εκει και περα δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα και για να πω και την αληθεια μου δεν πιστευω κανεναν που λεει οτι τα ξεχωριζει πιο πριν...


δημητρη με δουλευεις τωρα η μιλας σοβαρα????
τωρα μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ενας γνωστος εκτροφεας ειχε βαλει ζευγαρι και εφυγε για δουλειες τα πουλια τα προσεχε η γυναικα του, οταν γυρισε βρηκε στην φωλια τον μαγικο αριθμο των 8 αυγων χαχαχαχα οπως καταλαβαινεται ειχε βαλει δυο θυληκα. αυτο το γραφω γιατι μπορει να συμβει και στους καλυτερους.

συγνωμη κ δημητρη σας εχω χαλασει το θεμα, σβηστετα τα μνμ αν ειναι.

----------


## δημητρα

> *Προχωραμε* για ατυχιες και επιτυχιες ,με δυο φωλιτσες να περιμενουν εδω και μερες  ...


καλη επιτυχια και υπομονη, φετος θα εχουμε πολλα με τον καιρο.

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη  εύχομαι οι φωλιές να γεμίσουν νεοσσούς και να κλαρώσουν όλοι!

----------


## panos70

Παντως οι φωλιες ειναι καλοστρωμενες

----------


## mrsoulis

ευχομαι η επ'ομενη φωτογραφία να ειναι με τις φωλιες γεμάτες αυγα...

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο τα πρωτα αυγουλακια !!!!

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο αυγο στο ζευγαρι του πρασινου intermediate και της γκρι ενηλικης θηλυκιας μου (απο περυσι ζευγαρι )



και το χρονιαρικο ζευγαρι intermediate ,ξεκινησε σημερα για τα καλα τη φωλια του

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλώς τα δέχτηκες!!!εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## panos70

με το καλο να σου πανε τα ζευγαρια σου , θα γεμισεις με  intermediate στο τελος , απο δυο πετυχημενες γεννες σε καθε ζευγαρι χρειαζεται ........... και γεμισες     :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Αντε με το καλο!!
Τσοχα δεν ειδα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Πανο το ζευγαρι στην 60αρα ειναι classico .Aπο ολα εχει ο μπαξες !!! στη fojk ειναι αποδεκτες ολες οι γραμμες   :: 


Σεραφειμ δεν χρησιμοποιω τσοχα

----------


## jimk1

Καλη αρχη Δημητρη

----------


## stefos

> το πρωτο αυγο στο ζευγαρι του πρασινου intermediate και της γκρι ενηλικης θηλυκιας μου (απο περυσι ζευγαρι )
> 
> 
> 
> και το χρονιαρικο ζευγαρι intermediate ,ξεκινησε σημερα για τα καλα τη φωλια του


Πολλά ιντερμιντιο ακούω! !!! Και μ αρέσει!!!!!!

----------


## wild15

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## mparoyfas

καλη αρχη φιλε μου ολα καλα να πανε !

----------


## mrsoulis

μακαρι να σου πανε όλα καλά και να γεμισεις μικρα.... καλες επιτυχιες και δυνατες συγκινησεις  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Καλή αρχή!! ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## mixalisss

καλή αρχή!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

προχωραμε

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη οφ τόπικ ερώτηση, η φωλιά στη φώτο είναι 10αρα;

----------


## jk21

δεν εισαι off topic 

Nαι νομιζω 10αρα ειναι .Οι 12αρες νομιζω ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες .Να σου πω με το ματι την αγορασα .Δεν κοιταξα διασταση

----------


## poulis62

Δημήτρη καλη αρχη
σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά στη σαιζόν
με την ευκαρία σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια που μου έδινες συνέχεια

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα Γιαννη !

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλη αναπαραγωγηκη σεζον με πολλά πολλα υγειει πουλακια, και πανω απ ολα υγεια σε εσενα κσι την οικογενεια σου.

----------


## jimk1

Mπραβο και καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι το τελευταιο .... 

φετος σαν να τα βλεπω επισης λιγο μεγαλυτερα ...

οι αλλες ειναι ετοιμες και περιμενουν 





σε αυτη ισως επεμβω να την βαθυνω  λιγο ....

----------


## mrsoulis

με το καλο και καλη επιτυχία... σε μια δυσκολη χρονια για πολλους νομίζω...

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο κ.δημητρη με πολλα και γερα πουλια, για να δουμε με τις καιρικες συνθηκες που επικρατουν τι ποσοστο επιτυχιας θα εχουμε.

----------


## mparoyfas

Δημητρη για ποιο λογο δεν χρησιμοποιείς τσόχα να υποθέσω για την ψείρα; για να εχεις ανετη την φωλια με βαθος; δεν το θελουν τα κορίτσια σου και βλέποντας το δεν χτιζουν σε εσωτερική;

καλη συνεχεια με το καλο .

----------


## jk21

δινει καλλυμα στην ψειρα μεταξυ τσοχας και νηματος .Στο σκετο νημα και ειδικα σε λευκη φωλια ,δεν βρισκουν ευκολα χωρο απο κατω να κρυφτουν 

τα θηλυκα δεν κανουν καλη φωλια αλλα προχειρη 

αν χρειαζεται μετα την 1η εβδομαδα ,πεταω τη φωλια και ειτε θα βαλω τοτε σκετη καθαρη τσοχα ειτε προχειρα κατασκευασμενη απο μενα νεα με νημα ή βαμβακι

το χρησιμοποιησα σαν υλικο και δεν με εντυπωσιασε παλιοτερα 



Σημερα ειχα 1ο αυγο απο το ζευγαρι της θηλυκιας του Γιωργου και του αρσενικου του Δημητρη 



ευχομαι να ειναι βατεμενα αυτη τη φορα 

Η φωλια ηταν σχεδον φτιαγμενη οταν εφερα το θηλυκο στην εκτροφη και δεν ξερω αν αυτη απο κατω εχει ηδη τσοχα .Νομιζω ο Γιωργος βαζει .Παρολα αυτα εβαλε φουλ υλικο και μαλλον θα επεμβω να την βαθυνω λιγο 

το αλλο ζευγαρι εμεινε στα 5 αυγα ,αλλα δεν εχει κανει διαφορετικου χρωματος και με προβληματιζει ... απο την αλλη η θηλυκια ειναι μια χαρα .Μπορει και να μην ειναι στανταρ να κανουν διαφορετικου χρωματος ,αν και νομιζω παντα εβλεπα στο παρελθον

----------


## jimk1

Δημητρη φετος δεν εχω δει ανοικτου χρωματος αυγο,σε καμμια φωλια

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Δημητρη να ειναι ολα σου τα ζευγαρια αναπαραγωγικα και να βγαλεις πολλα τιμπραντακια

----------


## HarrisC

Mπραβο Δημητρη ,εγω βρηκα δυο αυγα μετα απο τριημερο ταξειδι πουχα παει ,δεν ξερω ποτε τακανε ,σημερα εκανε και τριτο και δεν προλαβα να αλλαξω με πλαστικα .Πρωτη φορα τη πατησα ετσι φετος.Παντως κλωσσαει κανονικα

----------


## jk21

εγω την << πατησα >> oικειοθελως .... αποφασισα να μην κανω φετος αλλαγες αυγων

ισως στη δευτερη γεννα

----------


## stefos

> εγω την << πατησα >> oικειοθελως .... αποφασισα να μην κανω φετος αλλαγες αυγων
> 
> ισως στη δευτερη γεννα


γιατι δεν τα πηρες Δημητρη? κατι σκεφτηκες........τι ομως?

----------


## jk21

οτι θελω να βγαλω τη φετεινη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια χαλαρα ,χωρις να αγχωνομαι να βγαλω τοσα πουλακια που σιγουρα θα καλυψουν τον αριθμο που εχω ταξει σε φιλους  και μελη .Αλλες χρονιες το εκανα και το αποτελεσμα ηταν εγω να αγχωνομαι ,αρκετα απο αυτα τα ατομα να αγνοουνται και καποια αλλα να εχουν ηδη δωσει αλλου τα πουλια , αγοραζοντας αυτη τη φορα (το να σου χαριζουν συχνα το θεωρεις κατωτερης αξιας ) απο << εγκυρους >> εκτροφεις .... 

Εχω 3 ζευγαρια καναρινια (ισως μπει στην πορεια και 4ο ) και 4 ζευγαρια καρδερινες και περιορισμενο χωρο .Οταν ζητω απο τα μελη να εκτρεφουν οσα μπορουν και οχι να επεκτεινονται χωρις ελεγχο ,πρεπει να το προσεχω πρωτα στον εαυτο μου

το ανοιχτοχρωμο ζευγαρι ,εκανε και 2ο αυγουλακι

----------


## XRTSS

> οτι θελω να βγαλω τη φετεινη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια χαλαρα ,χωρις να αγχωνομαι να βγαλω τοσα πουλακια που σιγουρα θα καλυψουν τον αριθμο που εχω ταξει σε φιλους  και μελη .Αλλες χρονιες το εκανα και το αποτελεσμα ηταν εγω να αγχωνομαι ,αρκετα απο αυτα τα ατομα να αγνοουνται και καποια αλλα να εχουν ηδη δωσει αλλου τα πουλια , αγοραζοντας αυτη τη φορα (το να σου χαριζουν συχνα το θεωρεις κατωτερης αξιας ) απο << εγκυρους >> εκτροφεις .... 
> 
> Εχω 3 ζευγαρια καναρινια (ισως μπει στην πορεια και 4ο ) και 4 ζευγαρια καρδερινες και περιορισμενο χωρο .Οταν ζητω απο τα μελη να εκτρεφουν οσα μπορουν και οχι να επεκτεινονται χωρις ελεγχο ,πρεπει να το προσεχω πρωτα στον εαυτο μου
> 
> το ανοιχτοχρωμο ζευγαρι ,εκανε και 2ο αυγουλακι



RESPECT!!!

----------


## alex1974

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη , μου "αρεσει" που λες οτι φετος θα εισαι πιο......."χαλαρος" !!!!!
Ευχομαι να πανα ολα καλα και να σου δωσουν την αγαπη που τους δινεις και εσυ......

----------


## jk21

Στην περιποιηση τους ,οχι !

Στο αν θα χαθει εστω και ενα που θα εχει ηδη βγει , οχι !!! 


Στο ποσα θα βγουν ... ναι θα ειμαι

----------


## mitsman

> Στην περιποιηση τους ,οχι !
> Στο αν θα χαθει εστω και ενα που θα εχει ηδη βγει , οχι !!! 
> Στο ποσα θα βγουν ... ναι θα ειμαι


Με το να μην αλλαζεις τα αυγα θα βγουν λιγοτερα μικρα???? ο ΜΟΝΟΣ λογος που αλλαζουμε τα αυγα ειναι για να βγουν ολοι οι νεοσσοι μαζι ωστε να μην μεινει καποιος πισω εξαιτιας διαφορετικης ηλικιας, ο μονος τροπος να εχεις λιγοτερα μικρα φετος μην αλλαζοντας τα αυγα ειναι να πεθανουν νεοσσοι λογω διαφορας ηλικιας, κανενας αλλος!

Οσο για την τσοχα -ψειρες απλα το αφηνω ασχολιαστο.....

----------


## jk21

η αλλαγη αυγων εχει θετικα (προστασια απο τις καιρικες συνθηκες αν η καναρα καθεται και δεν καθεται τις πρωτες μερες ,κατι που δεν εχει και τοσο σημασια με ζεστο καιρο ,αλλα και αυτο που ειπες για την ταυτοχρονη γεννηση των μικρων ) αλλα και αρνητικα (μολυνσεις απο οχι πεντακαθαρα δαχτυλα ,υγρα ή στεγνα ,οχι τελειες συνθηκες φυλαξης κλπ ) που την δεδομενη περιοδο και για λογους ελλειψης χρονου τις πρωινες ωρες  (στις διακοπες του πασχα ειναι διαφορετικα ) δεν μπορω να εξασφαλισω 100 % .Αν ηξερα οτι η φυσικη μεθοδος της μη αλλαγης εχει σιγουρα αρνητικα αποτελεσματα ,θα το προσπαθουσα ,αλλα παλαιοτερες εμπειριες μου (και περυσι δεν τα ειχα αλλαξει τις περισσοτερες φορες ) δεν μου το καθιστουν επιτακτικο .Αν ο γονιος θελησει να μην ταισει ,θα επεμβω τοτε (αν και καποιες φορες μπορει να εχουν τους λογους τους σε πουλια που πεθαινουν και δεν ξερουμε το μελλον που θα ειχαν ) 

Οσο για τις ψειρες αν καταλαβες οτι ειναι αιτια η τσοχα ,δεν εννοω αυτο .Οτι κρυβονται αναμεσα σε αυτη (που ειναι καφε και δεν κανει κοντραστ με το κοκκινο πολυ ... ) και το υλικο της φωλιας που ειναι απο πανω ,το εχω δει με τα ματια μου .Σε φωλιες οπου συνηθως κρυβονται στο βαμβακερο μερος τους ,ειναι πιο ευδιακριτες .Οπως και να εχει ,αν ερθουν στην εκτροφη ,δυσκολα τα βγαζεις περα μαζι τους .Ασχετα απο αυτο ,αν σε αλλα παιδια η τσοχα βολευει και μια χαρα κανουν που την εχοουν  ,εμενα δεν μου ειναι ντε και καλα αναγκαια

----------


## mitsman

Αν καποια αυγα βγουν αχρηστα λογω κακης φυλαξης (βρωμικα χερια, λιγη υγρασια κτλ) ειναι το αντιστοιχο με το να τα χασει η μανα με τους τροπους που ανεφερες παραπανω! οποτε δεν υπαρχει διαφορα εδω, η ΜΟΝΗ διαφορα της φυλλαξης ειναι να βγουν την ιδια μερα τα  μικρα , ειναι κατι το δεδομενο δεν ειναι θεμα προς συζητηση!

Η τσοχα μονο θετικα μπορει να προσφερει στην καναρα και σε εμας για την φωλια μας! Δεν θελω να σχολιασω κατι παραπανω! Δεχομαι οτι για εσενα δεν ειναι τοσο αναγκαια.... το θεμα περι κρυψωνας ψειρας απλα το αφηνω ασχολιαστο!

----------


## mparoyfas

την τσοχα εγω την ψεκαζω με αρταπ την αφηνω 48 ωρες και μετα την χρησιμοποιώ και την θεωρώ απολύτως απαραίτητη για μενα με τα γνωστα οφελη της και με τον ψεκασμο δεν θα εχει ποτε ψειρες συνιστάτε η αλλαγη της αν οικονομικα ειναι εφικτο αλλα και ολη την γεννα να βγαλεις με μια αντέχει .

----------


## mitsman

επειδη ξερω Μανο οτι οικονομικα δεν ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο μπορω να σας δωσω την λυση... πηγαινετε σε ενα μαγαζι με στρωματα και ζητηστε τους να σας δωσουν οτι ρεταλια εχουν απο φυλλα κοκκοφοινικα.... ειναι ακριβως η τσοχα σε μεγαλα κομματια, το μονο που πρεπει να κανετε ειναι να την κοψετε... εγω εχω φτιαξει 40 κομματια για φετος, δεν μου πηραν λεφτα στο μαγαζι για τα ρεταλια. η αν εχετε κανενα παιδικο στρωμα για πεταμα ειναι γεματο φυλλα τσοχας!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη περι της γεννησης διαφορετικη ημερα ειναι κατι που συμβαινει στη φυση και δεν ειναι επισης δεδομενο οτι καταληγει σε θανατο νεοσσων ,ειδικα αν δεν μιλαμε πχ για 5 νεοσσους με διαφορα του τελευταιου απο τον πρωτο (αν και υπαρχει ερευνα αλλα δεν την εχω διαθεσιμη οτι καποια ουσια που εναποτιθεται στο αυγο το τελευταιο ,το κανει να εκολλαπτεται χρονικα πιο γρηγορα απο τα αλλα (εννοω σε αριθμο ημερων ,οχι οτι βγαινει πριν απο τα αλλα ) .Αν θεωρουμε οτι ειμαι συνειδητα υπευθυνος για θανατο νεοσσων επειδη δεν θα αλλαξω τα αυγα ,ας πουμε οτι ειμαι 

Απο κει και περα για την τσοχα σου ειπα .Ο καθενας το βλεπει στην εκτροφη του και δεν εχω κανενα λογο να πω σε καποιον μην βαλεις τσοχα .Ειναι θεμα επιλογης .Εχω ενα σωρο λογους πχ να του πω μην δινεις rape seed αλλα η τσοχα σε πολλους βολευει ,δεν κανει κακο στα πουλια και καλα κανουν που την βαζουν .Μια χρονια εχω βαλει στη ζωη  μου αν δεν κανω λαθος και δεν ειχα κατι περισσοτερο απο ολες τις αλλες .Πραγματι εχω δει συνηθως οι φωλιες να γινονται πιο προχειρες πανω τους (οχι απο ολα τα πουλια ) και σιγουρα δεν μπορω να πω αν το λιγοτερο υλικο που συνηθως μπαινει επιδρα αρνητικα ή θετικα στην καλη θερμοκρασια των αυγων (σταθεροτητα της ) γιατι απλα δεν το ξερω .Αν για την μη αλλαγη αυγων ,ειναι συζητησιμο αν εχω ευθυνες για την τυχη ολων των νεοσσων ,για τη μη χρηση τσοχας παντως ,δεν νοιωθω να εχω

----------


## jk21

> την τσοχα εγω την ψεκαζω με αρταπ την αφηνω 48 ωρες και μετα την χρησιμοποιώ και την θεωρώ απολύτως απαραίτητη για μενα με τα γνωστα οφελη της και με τον ψεκασμο δεν θα εχει ποτε ψειρες συνιστάτε η αλλαγη της αν οικονομικα ειναι εφικτο αλλα και ολη την γεννα να βγαλεις με μια αντέχει .


Αυτο θα ηταν ενας σημαντικος λογος να την εχει καποιος ,αν δεν μπορουσε να κανει κατι αντιστοιχο στη φωλια .Εγω τις ψεκαζω με icon και μετα απο 2ημερη αναμονη τις τοποθετω .Το ιδιο και τα υλικα καλυψης της φωλιας στα ιθαγενη .Στο υλικο φωλιας ,επειδη το βαζουν στο ραμφος ,δεν το εχω ρισκαρει

----------


## mitsman

αυτοι οι λογοι ειναι τελειως διαφορετικοι απο το οτι αποτελει κρυψωνα για τις ψειρες.... ειπα οτι δεχομαι αν δεν σε βολευει, αφηνω ασχολιαστο το θεμα τσοχα- - κρυψώνα -ψειρες!

----------


## anonymous

> επειδη ξερω Μανο οτι οικονομικα δεν ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο μπορω να σας δωσω την λυση... πηγαινετε σε ενα μαγαζι με στρωματα και ζητηστε τους να σας δωσουν οτι ρεταλια εχουν απο φυλλα κοκκοφοινικα.... ειναι ακριβως η τσοχα σε μεγαλα κομματια, το μονο που πρεπει να κανετε ειναι να την κοψετε... εγω εχω φτιαξει 40 κομματια για φετος, δεν μου πηραν λεφτα στο μαγαζι για τα ρεταλια. η αν εχετε κανενα παιδικο στρωμα για πεταμα ειναι γεματο φυλλα τσοχας!


Εγω θα ελεγα να λαβετε υπ' οψη ομως τα ακαρεα που βρισκονται στο στρωμα ...

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο τα ρεταλια αυτα ειναι καινουρια και δεν εχουν ακαρεα εφοσον δεν εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει, επισης τα βρεφοκρεβατα τι ακαρεα να εχουν απο τα μωρακια που ειναι συνεχως 5καθαρα?

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν εχει τυχει ποτε σε εκτροφεις (περα απο εμενα και σενα ας αναφερθουμε στο τι εχουμε ακουσει ,γιατι μπορει να μην ειμαστε απο μονοι μας στατιστικα στοιχεια ) να εχουν ψειρες στη φωλια και να εχουν τσοχα; Αν εχεις ακουσει κατι τετοιο ,συνηθως σε πιο σημειο της φωλιας τις βρισκανε να ειναι μαζεμενες την ημερα (τη νυχτα ανεβαινουν στα πουλια ) ; 

Αν οι ψειρες δεν μενουν την ημερα στη φωλια ,δεν ειναι λογικο (σιγουρα πανε και πιο μακρια αλλα συνηθως κοντα ) να φωλιασουν καπου κοντα και αυτο ειναι στις χαραμαδες των πλαστικων κλειστου τυπου φωλιων ή σε τυχον χαρτακια παγιδες που θα μπουνε στα καγκελα ή στις ακρες των σχοινιων αν καποιοι εχουν για πατηθρες; Που ειναι πιο δυσκολο να τις παρουν χαμπαρι οι εκτροφεις  ,πριν ειναι αργα  ;

Με αυτη την εννοια την λεω κρυψωνα .Οι ψειρες πανε παντου .Εκει αν δεν σηκωσουμε το υλικο φωλιας ,δυσκολα θα τις δουμε 



Γιωργο τα ακαρεα των παπλωματων http://www.veterinaria.uabjo.mx/manu...ticas11-12.pdf δεν εχουν σχεση απο οτι ξερω με αυτα που συναντωνται στα πτηνα

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη μην το συζητας ΚΑΝ οσο το συζητας εκτιθεσαι.... αστο.... δεν θελω να το σχολιασω.... σεβασου το!

----------


## anonymous

> ...
> Γιωργο τα ακαρεα των παπλωματων http://www.veterinaria.uabjo.mx/manu...ticas11-12.pdf δεν εχουν σχεση απο οτι ξερω με αυτα που συναντωνται στα πτηνα


Γιατι δεν "συνηθιζεται" τα ακαρεα των παπλωματων να βρισκονται κοντα σε πτηνα 
Εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν βρεθουν εκει δεν θα κανουν ζημια?  :wink:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο δεν υπαρχει σχετικη βιβλιογραφια ουτε ντοπια ,ουτε ξενη .Υποθετω οτι παγκοσμιως οι εκτροφικοι χωροι δεν ειναι οι ιδανικοι και πιστευω κατι θα υπηρχε  .Δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω οτιδηποτε 

Ομως αν μιλαμε για καθαρη πρωτη υλη και οχι χρησιμοποιημενη ,που μπορει καποιος να βρει σε επαγγελματα του ειδους ,εκει δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα 

Παραλληλα να σου πω οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι (ουτε εχω ομως και καμμια αποδειξη για αυτο ) κανενα υλικο φωλιας  απο πετ σοπ (ασχετα αν αναγκαστικα κατι πρεπει να δωσουμε εκτος απο βαμβακι ) και ειδικα οτι χρησιμοποιειται στην στρωματα αλλα και φυσικη τριχα  ζωων .Ο νοων νοειτω ...

----------


## jk21

Πολλοι ,ισως και η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των εκτροφεων ,μπορει να εχει πολυ θετικες εμπειριες απο το προιον που λεγεται τσοχα .Μπορει να υπαρχουν 10αδες ισως λογοι ,που να την καθιστουν πολυ καλο εργαλειο .Καποιες φορες ομως καποιες συγκυριες ,τυχαιες ή μη ,μας κανουν συναισθηματικα να γινομαστε σε κατι πολυ επιφυλακτικοι .Το 2013 ειχα μια ασχημη εμπειρια με ψειρες που ειπα αμαν μεχρι να ξεμπλεξω .Οι ψειρες μπορει πριν την πρωτη ανακαλυψη μου ,μπορει μετα ,ειχανε απλωθει και σε αλλα μερη της κλουβας ,ακομα και στα σπυρωματα σε λαμαρινοβιδες που επιανα το πλεγμα πανω στην κλουβα μου .Σιγουρα ομως δεν ηταν σε εμφανες σημειο κοντα στην φωλια (ενω υπηρχαν μερη να φωλιασουν ) και οταν τις πρωτανακαλυψα (μετα απο θανατο νεοσσων ) ηταν αναμεσα στη φωλια και στην τσοχα και δεν τις ειχα παρει χαμπαρι ,παροτι διπλα στα πουλια μου 






Αυτο πιστευω να μου δινει το δικαιωμα ,δικαια ή και αδικα να φοβαμαι την τσοχα και να μην προτιμω ποια να την κανω χρηση .Δεν λεω ομως σε κανενα να πραξει το ιδιο ,αν σε αυτον ειναι χρησιμη και ποτε δεν ειχε προβλημα και σε οσους δεν εχουν κανει χρηση ,ας την δοκιμασουν οπως πολλα αλλα προιοντα και το αποτελεσμα ,η ευχρηστια κλπ θα τους κανει απο μονους τους ,στην δικια τους εκτροφη ,να αποφασισουν για εκεινους .Εγω απλα μιλω για τον εαυτο μου

----------


## mitsman

Εγω παντως τις βλεπω 5καθαρα στην εικονα τις ψειρες, αν δεν ηταν η τσοχα εκει να μεινουν οι ψειρες αφου θεωρεις οτι η τσοχα τις κρατησε εκει, ακομη θα εψαχνες τον λογο που ψοφουσαν οι νεοσσοι σου. Ωστοσο θεωρεις κρυψωνα την τσοχα που την πιανεις και την ελεγχεις με τεραστια ευκολια και πολυ ευκολα πετας οσες βρισκονται επανω της, ταυτοχρονα ομως χρησιμοποιεις πελλετ για υποστρωμα.... Δεν γινεται να θελεις να περασεις 5 πραγματα σε νεα παιδια και να θες να εισαι ο δασκαλος τους και να λες δεν βαζω τσοχα γιατι πιανει ψειρες επειδη ειναι καλη κρυψωνα, πρωτον να φροντιζεις  να μην εχουν ψειρα τα πουλια σου και δευτερον να εμποτιζεις οπως κανεις εκτοτε τα υλικα σου με εξωπαρασιτοτονο.

----------


## jk21

ενα ενα  ...

στην εικονα βλεπεις την ψειρα αφου εχει αφαιρεθει το υλικο φωλιας .Απο πανω βαμβακι και τριχα φαινοτανε .Αυτο προσπαθω να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις ,αλλα δεν γινομαι κατανοητος .Μεχρι να δω νεκρους νεοσσους ,δεν ειχα λογο να κοιταξω απο κατω ,ειδικα οταν ηταν δεν ειχα παρελθον με ψειρες και οταν ειχα πλημελη μετρα προστασιας απο αυτες σε θεματε ισχυρων παρασιτοκτονων τοτε ... πραγματα που τα ειχαμε συζητησει και λογικα θα επρεπε να θυμασαι 

θα προτιμουσα εβλεπα σε ευκολοβρετες φωλιες -κρυψωνες περιμετρικα της φωλιας τις ψειρες (ανεφερα καποια μερη ) αλλα δεν τις ειδα .Ξερεις οτι κρουσματα ειχα και μετα εκεινη την περιοδο (μειωμενη εμφανισης αλλα εμφανισης ) και τα επαιρνα χαμπαρι εκει τριγυρω 

στο pellet οσο και να εψαξα ,δεν βρηκα ποτε .Οι μακρινες κρυψωνες της ηταν κατω απο την λαμαρινα που ειχα για πατο ή στους δοκους και στις βιδες .για αυτο συνεχιζω και το χρησιμοποιω

δεν θελω να περασω πραγματα σε νεα παιδια .ο καθενας σε διαχειριση ,διατροφη κλπ εχει τις ιδεες του και τις παραθετει .Αν εννοεις τον Γιαννη που το ξανανεφερες και στεκεσαι σε κατι που ειχα πει ,να σου πω οτι ενας δασκαλος σε νεο παιδι ,δεν ειναι αυτος μονο που του μεταδιδει γνωσεις για το αντικειμενο (εκει  προετρεψα το Γιαννη να παει να βρει αλλους ) αλλα και στο πως να στεκονται μεσα στην κοινωνια ,με προσωπικοτητα που να εμπνεει σεβασμο οχι μονο για τις γνωσεις της ,αλλα και τη συμπεριφορα της .Στο θεμα των γνωσεων ,συχνα εχω διδαχθει μαθηματα απο το Γιαννη σε προσωπικο επιπεδο ,τοσο σε θεματα γενετικης ,οσο και διαχειρισης (με εκανε μεχρι και δαχτυλιδια να αγορασω εστω για τα ιθαγενη ,ασχετο ποσα τελικα θα βαλω ) .Δεν μπορω δηλαδη να ειμαι δασκαλος του ,ενω στο ειδος καναρινιων που εκτρεφω ,μονο σοβαρα δεν ασχολουμαι με την εκπαιδευση τους και το μονο που κανω ,ειναι να περιμενω υπομονετικα μηπως το κανουν στα νεα παιδια αυτο ,αυτοι που μπορουν και πρεπει .Στο Γιαννη ειχα αλλο λογο να πω να μην βαλει βιντεο χωρις να το δω (και δεν θελω να επεκταθω ) και ο Λευτερης (αλλα και ο Γιαννης ) τον ξερει τον λογο και μπορεις αν θες να το μαθεις .Πριν απο το βιντεο και ειχα δηλωσει οτι η μια φωτο ξεκαθαρα δειχνει αρσενικο και εξ αρχης ελεγα οτι το στησιμο του πουλιου ειναι αρσενικου και τον ειχα πει να ερθει να παρει το πουλακι ,γιατι απλα ημουν σιγουρος οτι ηταν αρσενικο .Δεν ειχα σε αυτο να κρυψω τιποτα και δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα εκανα εδω μεσα σε πουλια αλλων ,λαθος αναγνωριση στο φυλο τους ,για να με απασχολει αν ειχε γινει τωρα .Να μου επιτρεψεις ομως να με απασχολει ο Γιαννης ,γιατι  σαν δασκαλος που ειμαι (οχι πουλιων ) εχω μαθει να εχω ευθυνη ,να μην χανονται μαθητες που μπορουν 



Δημητρη ,εγω ειμαι .Ο Δημητρης ... δεν με γνωριζεις ; γιατι τα σκεφτεσαι ολα αυτα; 



Οσο για την ψειρα ,τοτε ηρθε γιατι απλα βρεθηκα σε περιβαλλον με περισσοτερους φτερωτους επισκεπτες στην ταρατσα και πραγματι λογω μη προβληματων στο παρελθον ,δεν ειχα παρει αυστηρα μετρα απεντομωσεως 

τα υλικα μου πια και οι ιδιες οι φωλιες ,πραγματι διαβρεχονται με icon πριν τοποθετηθουν  ....

----------


## mitsman

ειτε ειχες τσοχα ειτε οχι δεν θα την εβλεπες αν δεν εχανες νεοσσους.... δεν νομιζω τωρα που δεν εχεις τσοχες να σηκωνεις το νημα και να κοιτας μην εχεις ψειρες.
Ειναι εντελως μα παντελως ΑΚΥΡΟ το περι τσοχας και ψειρας. Ειναι απολυτα σεβαστο και κατανοητο να μην σε βολευει η να μην θες να δινεις 1,60 € ανα φωλια γιατι περιπου 2 τσοχες χρειαζομαστε.
Στα πελλετ εννοειται δεν τις ειδες γιατι εκει ειναι πραγματικη κρυψωνα!
Οσο για την Γιαννη και ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι εκτος θεματος και τα αφηνω ασχολιαστα!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη οι ψειρες πανε καπου ζεστα και σκοτεινα .Οταν λειπει ο χωρος ενδιαμεσα μεταξυ τσοχας και φωλιας ,σαφως και θα υπαρξουν αναμεσα στο υλικο ψειρες ,αλλα την μεγαλη συγκεντρωση τους (φωλια ) δυσκολο   να την κανουν στις στρωσεις του νηματος (αν ναι ,θα ειναι εστω και καποιες ορατες οποτε σηκωνεται η καναρα ) ,οπως και κατω απο το νημα ,αναμεσα στο νημα και στο πλαστικο ,γιατι εκει δεν εχει τοσο υψηλη θερμοκρασια ,αλλα και να την κανουν ,απο κατω στις οπες της φωλιας καποιες θα ξεχωριζουν ,αν καποιος το ψαχνει .Το πιο συνηθισμενο ειναι να κανουν εκει κοντα φωλια πχ στις χαραμαδες που προσαρμοζουν τα καπακια της κλειστου τυπου φωλιας ,οπου μπορει καποιος να τις παρατηρησει .Ολα αυτα ομως ειναι σχετικα και με σιγουρο στατιστικο σφαλμα και δεν εξασφαλιζονται ουτε με οτι λεω ,ουτε με οτι λες (προσωπικη μου ,ισως και λαθεμενη γνωμη ) .Οπως ειπες το κοστος δεν ειναι μεγαλο και σιγουρα ακομα και ετσι να σκεφτει καποιος ,συνηθως το γλιτωνει απο το λιγοτερο υλικο φωλιας που θελει οταν εχει τσοχα .Εκτος αν οι θηλυκιες επιμενουν να τις γεμισουν μεχρι ψηλα και αυτος ειναι ενας λογος (τον εχω ηδη αναφερει ) που πραγματι δεν με βολευουν ,οταν βλεπω τις φωλιες να μην εχουν καποιες φορες σωστο βαθος .Αλλους τους βολευει και ειναι απολυτα σεβαστο 

Τα pellet και τοτε που ειχα προβλημα και στο μελλον σε κρισιμες ζεστες περιοδους του χρονου ,τα περναω απο καλο ελεγχο ,πριν να τα πεταξω .Δεν ξερω για ποιο λογο ,ισως καποιες οσμες σε αυτα να τις απωθουν ,αλλα δεν εχω βρει ποτε στα pellet ψειρες και ειλικρινα εχω κανει καλους ελεγχους .Ισως αν δεν ειχαν να κρυφτουν στις χαραμαδες ενωσης των αλουμινοδοκων να πηγαιναν ,αλλα δεν πηγαν .Την κλουβα την ξερεις και καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω .Περυσι βεβαια ισως επαιξε ρολο και το ραντισμα με icon .Προπερσι δεν ειχα ψεκασει ουτε τοτε ομως ειχα βρει ,οταν ειχα κανει φυλο και φτερο την κλουβα (την ξαναεκανα φετος μετα την πτεροροια αν θυμασαι )

----------


## jk21

Σημερα περασα 1μισυ ωρα αγωνιας ....

το απογευμα ανεβηκα πανω ,να βαλω σπορους και νερακι  και οπως συνηθως με την παρουσια μου ,η γκρι βγηκε απο τη φωλια (συνηθως το κανει για λιγο και επιστρεφει ) .Ομως παρολο που βγηκα απο το χωρο ,συνεχιζε να ειναι εκτος φωλιας και ποτε να πηγαινει για φαγητο ,ποτε να καθαριζεται .Καθησα απανω και περιμενα την εισοδο της αλλα ματαια .Σχεδον στην ωρα απανω ,αποφασισα να κανω ωοσκοπηση (ειχαν φτασει οι μερες ,αλλα δεν ειχα σκοπο να κανω οσο την εβλεπα να κλωσσα κανονικα ) μην τυχον τα αυγα ηταν ασπορα .Τα αυγα ειναι ολα ενσπορα και τα πεντε .Αμεσως αγχωθηκα και μετεφερα τα 3 απο τα 5 στην κιτρινη που κλωσσα μονο δυο (δεν εκανε αλλα ,ομως κλωσσα τα δυο κανονικα και σε αυτα θα κανω ωοσκοπηση σε λιγες μερες ,μην τυχον ειναι ασπορα ) και αντικατεστησα με δυο ψευτικα ,αφηνοντας δηλαδη 4 στη γκρι (2 μονο κανονικα ) και θα μετεφερα και τα δυο κανονικα στην κιτρινη αν δεν καθοτανε μεχρι να σουρουπωσει για τα καλα .Τελικα και ενω η κιτρινη αμεσως καθησε ξανα στα αυγα ,η γκρι αποφασισε σε συνολικα σχεδον 1μισυ ωρα ,ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο ,να επιστρεψει και της επεστρεψα τα 2 απο τα 3 που ειχα δωσει στην κιτρινη (ξανακαθησε αμεσως ) .Σε επικοινωνια μου με φιλο εκτροφεα ,μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει θεμα και συχνα του εχουν τυχει να αφησουν τα αυγα για τοσο διαστημα και το πολυ να παει μιση μερα πισω η εκκολαψη ... Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ....

* η φωλια ελεγχθηκε για ψειρα και εκεινη τη στιγμη τουλαχιστον ,ηταν σιγουρα οκ

* αν ολα κυλησουν κανονικα ,αυριο θα επιστραφει και το αλλο της αυγο

----------


## jk21

ολα συνεχιζουν να κυλουν ομαλα !

το ζευγαρι με την γκρι θηλυκια ,κλωσσα πια και τα 5 ενσπορα αυγουλακια του 

το κιτρινοπρασινο κλωσσα δυο μονο αυγα ,απο τα οποια ειναι μονο ενα ενσπορο και μεγαλωνει κανονικα .Η συγκεκριμενη θηλυκια ειχε κανει σχετικα προσφατα αλλη μια αβατευτη γεννα μολις ειχε ερθει στην εκτροφη μου ,τεσσαρων αυγων που τα δυο ειχαν προλαβει και τα φαγανε μεχρι το μεσημερι ,την ημερα που ειχε γινει το 4ο αν θυμαμαι .Αν ειχε κανει και τοτε λιγα αυγα ,θα με αγχωνε .Τωρα ισως ηταν τυχαιο αλλα θα δειξει στην πορεια 

το τριτο ζευγαρι (τα μονοετη intermediate ) σημερα κανανε το πρωτο τους αυγουλακι

----------


## G.T

μπραβο κοουτς....μια χαρα προχωρας....μν ανχωνεσαι....ξερουν τι κανουν αυτα....ολα καλα θα πανε....

----------


## jk21

ποιος κοουτς ;  ποιο αγχος; 

αυτα προχωρανε ! αυτα το χαιρονται και χαιρομαι οταν χαιρονται !!!

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχα την πρωτη αφιξη νεοσσου 





στην φωλιτσα του χρονιαρικου ζευγαριου ,ηδη υπαρχουν 4 αυγα και θα δουμε αν ακολουθησει και αλλο αυριο 




μαλλον το δεξι ,ειναι λιγο πιο εντονα γαλαζιο  και ισως ειναι το τελευταιο

----------


## mrsoulis

με το καλο και στα επομενα! καλη συνεχεια να εχεις και παντα επιτυχιες!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ιχχ τί είναι αυτό το ροζουλί ?? :: 
Να σας ζήσει ...
Με το καλό να ανέβει στο κλαδάκι ...
 :Party0035:

----------


## antoninio

Πολύ ωραία Δημητρη..με Κανάρια δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον καιρο..αλλά με τις όμορφες μας βλέπω φέτος αργά..

----------


## G.T

καλος τα δεχτηκες και καλη συνεχεια δημητρη :Happy0065: ....κοουτς δλδ οπως μου αρεσει να σε λεω....

----------


## Γιούρκας

Καλώς τα δεχτηκες Δημήτρη...Να παίρνουν σειρά και τα επόμενα!

----------


## jk21

Σημερα εχουμε και ευχαριστα νεα ,αφου οι νεοσσοι που εχουν εκκολαφτει φτασανε τους 3 και αν παρατηρησετε στο αυγο αριστερα απο το κεφαλι του νεοσσου ,ηδη εκολλαπτεται και αλλο (η φωτο ειναι νωριτερα  το μεσημερι και τωρα εχει μεγαλωσει η τρυπα ) 



http://imgur.com/h5AtQOr,rNWfodi#1


αλλα τα ασχημα ή ισως ασχημα ,ειναι οτι η πρασινη χρονιαρα θηλυκα ,δεν καθεται καθολου στα 4 τελικα αυγα που εκανε .Χτες δεν την ειχα παρατητησει να καθεται μονιμα ,οσο τουλαχιστον ημουν απανω ,αλλα πηγαινε στη φωλια  .Εγινε ελεγχος στη φωλια και δεν υπαρχουν ιχνη ψειρας ,ενω τα πουλια δεν εχουν πολλες μερες (καμμια βδομαδα χονδρικα νομιζω  που ειχαν δεχθει effipro .Το πουλι δεν δειχνει σημαδια ασθενειας .Ισως ηταν και αβατευτα . Tα αυγα δεν φαινεται να ειχαν ξεκινησει εκκολαψη ,αλλα δεν μπορω να το πω με ασφαλεια ,οταν και να ειχε καθησει πανω τους ,δεν θα ηταν ουτε μερα ισως .

τα μετεφερα στην κιτρινοπρασινη που εχει ενα ενσπορο που μεγαλωνει και πρεπει να ειναι πανω κατω στη 10η μερα του .Της εβγαλα το αλλο ασπορο .Καθησε κανονικα .Αν τελικα δειξουν σε λιγες μερες οτι ειναι ενσπορα ,αν το μικρο της κιτρινης βγει κανονικα,θα κοιταξω να τα μεταφερω σε φιλικο προσωπο που ισως βρω να εχει παραμανα ή καποια να κλωσσα παρομοιες μερες .Αν οχι ,τοτε θα της τα αφησω




Αντωνη δεν θα αργησουν οι καρδερινες .Οσες εκτρεφονται εξω ,πρωτα αναστενεται ο Χριστος και μετα βλεπουμε και σε αυτες ανασταση χαχαχαχχα

----------


## panos70

Καλώς τα δεχτηκες Δημήτρη με το καλο να ερθουν και τα αλλα

----------


## vasilis.a

Δημητρη τα ασπορα βαλτα σε αυτην που σταματησε το κλωσσημα

----------


## jk21

λες να ξανακατσει;

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα, να ειναι γερα. με τα αβατευτα καλα λεει ο βασιλης, αμα κατσει της επιστρεφεις τα δικα της. καλη συνεχεια

----------


## vasilis.a

> λες να ξανακατσει;


τιποτα δεν αποκλειεται.τουλαχιστον θα δεις συμπεριφορες(αν τα πεταξει,αν τα κλωσσει κλπ)

----------


## jk21

τα ασπορα μπηκανε στην πρασινη αλλα αυτη περιφερετε ....

η κιτρινη ανοιξε ενα απο τα αλλα .βρηκα κενο κελυφος .εκτος αν ειναι το δικο της αλλα δεν βλεπω νεοσσο εστω και πεθαμενο .θα δω το μεσημερι γιατι δεν ειχα χρονο .τα αλλα τα κλωσσα κανονικα 

στην γκρι βγηκε και το 4ο και το 5ο ειναι φουλ γεματο .ευχομαι να βγει και αυτο

----------


## serafeim

αυτα τα ανοιχτοχρωμα κανουν την διαφορα μεσα στην φωλιτσα!  :Happy: 
ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Στην κιτρινη το ενα γονιμο αυγο ,δεν προχωρησε η εκκολαψη απο ενα σημειο και μετα 



η κιτρινη θηλυκια παρολα αυτα ,κλωσσα 1 ακομα αυγο απο αυτα της πρασινης .το ενα το ανοιξανε εκεινα ,το αλλο μου ραγισε εμενα κατα την ωοσκοπηση και τελικα δεν ειχε κατι μεσα και το αλλο το ανοιξα εγω γιατι δεν εδειχνε σημαδια στην ωοσκοπηση οτι ξεκινουσε επωαση και πραγματι δεν ειχε σημαδι απο σπερμα 

το 1 αυγο το αφησα να μεινει λιγο ακομα ,μην τυχον δωσει σημαδια οτι αναπτυσσεται νεοσσος ,αν και δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει κατι 



ας παμε τωρα στη γκρι θηλυκια 

το 5ο αυγο βρεθηκε σημερα το πρωι ανοιχτο (μεχρι χτες το απογευμα δεν υπηρχε ιχνος ανοιγματος ) ,με σχηματισμενο το πουλακι πληρως (ετοιμο να βγει ) αλλα τουλαχιστον οταν το βρηκα ,ηταν νεκρο .Μαλλον ετσι ηταν εξαρχης ,γιατι το πουλι δεν ειχε απλωμενο το κορμακι του ,ουτε καν το κεφαλι



το ραμφος και τα ματακια ειναι ευδιακριτα ...

τελος ας παμε στα ευχαριστα 



ο προλοβος γεματος απο την κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη και το ενισχυμενο με εξτρα  κανναβουρι μιγμα

----------


## mparoyfas

και πρασινάδες βεβαίως βεβαίως !!!!

----------


## jk21

Ζωχος ...   τα φυλλα για τα καναρινια μου  και τα μπουμπουκια για τις καρδερινες  .Κανεις παραπονεμενος !!!  ειπα να μην το αναφερω και σκανδαλισω χαχαχα  αλλα ο προλοβος με προδωσε

----------


## CreCkotiels

πωπωπωπω ...

Θα είναι και ανοιχτόχρωμα μικράκια και σκουρόχρωμα !!!
Με το καλό στο κλαρί !! :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## G.T

καλη συνεχεια κοουτς....καλοκλαροτα............  ..

----------


## G.T

δημητρη αυτον τον ζοχο τον ξεπλενεις....η τον δινεις ετσι?

----------


## jk21

οταν προκειται να δωσω φυλλα ταραξακου (οχι μπουμπουκια ) τα πλενω 100 % γιατι βρισκονται χαμηλα στο εδαφος και στα παρκα αφοδευουν γατουλες και σκυλακια 

ζωχο απο τη φυση ,δινω μονο οταν το φυτο εχει ψηλωσει αρκετα και εχει το μπουμπουκι με τον ημιωριμο σπορο και το υψος ειναι τετοιο που κινδυνος να εχει αφοδευσει ζωο δεν υπαρχει ,οποτε δεν τον πλενω συνηθως ,αν και εχει τυχει να το κανω ,ειδικα αν βλεπω στιγματα απο λασποβροχη

οσοι δεν εχουν καρδερινες ,να δινουν και τα μπουμπουκια στα καναρινια .Μια χαρα ξερουν ή μαθαινουν να βγαζουν τον ημιωριμο σπορο

----------


## G.T

αυτο κανω και γω....δεν τν πλενω αλλα ειπα να ρωτησω.....για να σιγουρευτω :wink:

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Δημητρη να πανε ολα κατ ευχην !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα ! 

Μετά από ένα καλό "ξεσκόνισμα" στο θέμα... εύχομαι και επισήμως στο φιλαράκο καλή σεζόν !!!! 

Αν και τα έχουμε πει από το τηλ όλα να πάνε καλά με τα μικρά - στο κλαρί με υγεία. 

Να δούμε του χρόνου ( πρώτα ο Θεός να είμαστε καλά ) μπορεί  να ζευγαρώσω και τον αρσενικό του Γιώργη ( Γιουρκας) με κάποια ιντεμεντιο κοπέλα !!! ::

----------


## jk21

Ακομα στο μπορει εισαι; σιγουρο να λες !  ο αρσενικος απαιτει τα δικαιωματα του !!!!   ::

----------


## Gardelius

> Ακομα στο μπορει εισαι; σιγουρο να λες !*  ο αρσενικος απαιτει τα δικαιωματα του !!!!*


Η αλήθεια είναι πως το κάνει... αλλά θα κάνει και "υπομονή" για φέτος.  :Evilgrin0007:

----------


## jk21

σημερα δεν ειχαμε καλη εξελιξη ... ο ενας νεοσσος νεκρος ,χωρις τροφη στον προλοβο .Μαλλον ο μικροτερος (ανοιχτοχρωμος ) .Τα υπολοιπα οκ και ταισμενα .Ελεγχος  για ψειρα δεν εδειξε κατι 

την κιτρινη την βρηκα να κλωσσα αερα ... το ενα και μοναδικο αυγο που ειχε μεινει απο αυτα της πρασινης ,βρεθηκε και αυτο ανοιχτο και χωρις κροκο (φαγωμενο ) εκτος φωλιας .Τελικα της πρασινης ηταν η αβατευτη γεννα ,ειτε με αστοχια του γκρι αρσενικου ,γιατι δεν υπηρχε σπορος στα αυγα ,εστω που να μην αναπτυχθηκε

----------


## Γιούρκας

Δεν πειράζει....συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...δυστυχώς αυτά εχει το χόμπι μας...την μια στιγμή πετάς στα σύννεφα και την άλλη έχεις πέσει στον γκρεμό...Υπομονή και πίστη και ολα θα πάνε καλά...

----------


## jk21

Τα αλλα ταιζονται ευτυχως μια χαρα .Εκανα ξανα ελεγχο για ιχνη ψειρας στη φωλια ,χωρις ευρηματα .Αν και μεχρι χθες δεν εδειχνε σημαντικα μικροτερο απο τα αλλα ,μαλλον σταματησανε να το ταιζουν

----------


## jk21

Κρυο σημερα !!!! ελπιζω η γκρι θηλυκια να κανει καλα τη δουλεια της και μεχρι στιγμης ολα πανε καλα !!! ειναι φανατικα μονιμα απο πανω απο τα μικρα της και λιγο που καταφερα και τα ειδα ,ολα πανε οκ 

για οσους εχουν εξωτερικη εκτροφη , λιγο εξτρα κανναβουρακι ή κια μια χαρα θα ναι !!!

----------


## serafeim

ΑΕΚ θα εινα ικαι η καναρα Δημητρη!!  :Happy: 
Δεν τα παρατα!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζησουν!! ΑΥτο το ανοιχτοχρωμο ειναι σκετη γλυκα!!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

τελικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολη η εξωτερικη εκτροφη , και δεν ξερεις πως θα σου παει , κατι το οποιο δεν αντιμετωπιζουμε εμεις που εχουμε εσωτερικη

----------


## mparoyfas

Να συμφωνήσω και εγω με το Πανο όντας πρωτη εξωτερική φετος πολλες μικρες και μεγαλες δυκολιες και αλλες που θα ερθουν, αλλα αν δεν σε παιδέψει πως θα σ' αρέσει; 
καλη συνεχεια καλη δυναμη σε ολα τα μπαλκονια ταρατσες αυλες και λοιπες εξωτερικες .

----------


## G.T

φετος μεχρι στιγμης ειναι μια καταστροφη.....πρεπει να ειναι ο καιρος....δεν εξηγητε αλλιως....μας εχει τρελανει και μας και τα πουλια.....

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα ! Εδώ εχθές χιόνισε ... τι να λέμε... 

Το ζευγάρωμα τείνει να γίνει "νέο" πλέον και η επιτυχία "άπιαστο όνειρο" ειδικά σε εξωτερικούς χώρους, χωρίς να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ελέγχου των συνθηκών.

*
Υ.Γ. μιλάω για 5/5 στο κλαρί και γενικότερα τις επιτυχίες του παρελθόντος από περιγραφές εξ. εκτρ.*

----------


## G.T

αστα ηλια....χαλι μαυρο...σε σχεση με περυσι τετοιο καιρο....ουτε φωλια δεν κανουν καποιες κυριες.....τες πα....ειδωμεν.....

----------


## jk21

βρε κανετε υπομονη .... ουτε οι ζεστοι χειμωνες των προηγουμενων ετων ,ουτε το χιονι απριλιατικα ειναι το καλυτερο αλλα ο Μαης θα φερει ομορφες στιγμες !Αν καποιοι ειστε οργανωμενοι σε συλλογο με προθεση συμμετοχης σε διαγωνισμο ,κατανοω να σας την εχει δωσει που τα πραγματα εχουν παει πισω ,σε οσους εχουν εξωτερικη εκτροφη (αν και συνηθως τα παιδια που κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμους ξεκινουν νωριτερα σε εσωτερικους χωρους ) .Αν οχι , μην αγχωνεστε και τα πουλακια θα βρουνε το δρομο τους και ας ειναι δυο οι γεννες και οχι  τρεις .Χαλαρα ......

----------


## G.T

κουβεντα κανουμε κοουτς.....εννοειται χαλαρα....δεν τρεχει και τπτ....οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει....ουτε βιασυνη ουτε ζορι.....

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα Μητσο. 

Μιλάμε για τα "ανώμαλα" του καιρού που είμαστε και μεις υπεύθυνοι,... τέλος πάντων. 

σίγουρα όλα θα πάνε καλά γιατί *η φύση* έχει το τρόπο της εμείς ;;; 
*
Καλή Ανάσταση !!!!*

----------


## jk21

10 ημερων τα μικρα σχεδον 

σημερα επεστρεψα απο Βολο και ειχα μερες να τα δω 

ολα καλα ! ο κουνιαδος αξιος αντικαταστατης 



στα αλλα το ζευγαρι των χρονιαρικων ,εχει ενα αυγο που ο κουνιαδος ομως μου ειπε οτι ειχε γινει χτες .Να δουμε αυριο ....

το ανοιχτοχρωμο ζευγαρι εχει τη φωλια ετοιμη και η θηλυκια ετρωγε φουλ σουπιοκοκκαλο

----------


## stefos

πολλα μπραβο στον κουνιαδο!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα τα μικρουλια να εχου υγεία με το καλο και τα υπόλοιπα ζευγαρια

----------


## jk21

Χθες ξεχασα να γραψω τις εξελιξεις 


Σημερα εχουμε τρια αυγουλακια λοιπον στο ενος ετους ζευγαρακι (το πρωτο εγινε με κενο μιας μερας σε σχεση με το δευτερο )



και δυο αυγουλακια στο ανοιχτοχρωμο ζευγαρι



τα τρια αλλα μικρουλια ..... γινονται σιγα σιγα ... μεγαλουλια χαχαχα




στο ζευγαρι του 92αρη και της γκρι που μου εφερε ο Γιαννης στη θεση του αποδεδειγμενου τελικα ως αρσενικου ,μετα απο καραντινα και ενωση τους , σχεδον εχει τελειωσει η φωλια .Οταν ελειπα Βολο ,ο κουνιαδος ειχε αναγκαστει να την βγαζει με το ζορι απο μπροστινη ταιστρα που συνηθιζε να στριμωχνεται (στην αρχη ειχαμε αρχισει να ανησυχουμε για ασθενεια ) παροτι υπηρχε κενη εξωτερικη φωλια κλειστου τυπου 

Αυριο θα εχω και απο εκει φωτο (ισως και το απογευμα ... ξεχασα πριν )

----------


## stefos

Για να δούμε 92αρης τι θα δώσει? Γιατί όσο και να το κανεις μια υπόσχεση για καλους απογονους ,εννοείται οτι σου προδιαθετει!!!

----------


## jk21

το ζευγος 



και η φωλιτσα 



οτι και να βγουν ,εγω τα χω επιτηδες αναμεσα σε γαρδελια και τιμπραντο αλλων γραμμων ,για να τα .... χαλασω !  

Εγω χαριζω μονο γραμμης ιντερκλασσικο .... τα αλλα τα καθαρα ,ας τα ... χαρισουν οι πρωταθλητες !!!  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Νομιμιζω οτι ιντερκλασσικο δεν εχουν πολλοι αλλα και αν εχουν δεν θα ειναι σαν τα δικα σου γιατι τοση αγαπη για αυτα εχουν ελαχιστοι.
Και κατι ασχετο τοσο βαμβακι χρειαζονται οι φωλιες;

----------


## jk21

Ιnterclassico βασικα εχω εγω ,  μονο στο μυαλο μου  :Rolleye0012:   θελοντας να ενωσω τις λεγομενες γραμμες των τιμπραντο ,αλλα και οσους τις εκπροσωπουν στον τοπο μας  .... επειδη το Κυπριακο ειναι πιο ευκολο να διευθετηθει απο το να συνεργαστουν εκεινοι , ε ειπα να ενωσω εγω τα πουλια που ειναι πιο ευκολο απο εκεινους  :: 


στο ζευγαρι


 δοθηκε νημα 



Βαμβακι



και Γιουτα (εικονιζομενη στο ποστ 18 εδω     Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά )


και κεινα επελεξαν οτι ηθελαν .Για να το προτιμησουν ,προφανως τους βολευει

----------


## nikolaslo

Σε ρωτησα γιατι εγω εβαλα λιγο και φυσικα το πηρα ολο για να ξερω για την επομενη φορα!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## jk21

Δυσκολα θα βρεις καναρινια να μην το θελουν .Απλα δινε προς το τελος ,για να κανουν τη βαση της φωλιας απο αλλο υλικο και στο τελος να βαζουν βαμβακι .Αν ειναι ολη η φωλια απο βαμβακι ,ναι μεν αεριζεται τελεια ,αλλα η σκονη απο τα νεκρα κυτταρα του δερματος των πουλιων και απο τις κουτσουλιες ,δεν φευγει ευκολα προς τα κατω και λερωνει η φωλια (επειδη ειναι σχετικα πυκνο υλικο )

----------


## G.T

μεγαλωνουμε κοουτς βλεπω.....σκορδα..... :Happy0062:

----------


## CreCkotiels

αχου αχου τα μικρά !!
κ.Δημήτρη να τα χαίρεστε και να τα βλέπετε να προοδεύουν!
Καλή συνέχεια ...

Αυτά είναι αποτελέσματα ανθρώπων που αγαπούν και σέβονται αυτά τα πουλιά του Παραδείσου !!!
Μπράβο σας !

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια κ.δημητρη, τωρα που στρωνει ο καιρος πιστευω θα πανε καλυτερα  τα πουλια.

----------


## jk21

μεγαλωνουμε γοργα !!!


το ανοιχτοχρωμο πρεπει να ειναι αυτο που βγηκε 3 του μηνα (ειχε βγει και καποιο στις 5 ανοιχτοχρωμο ,αλλα μαλλον ηταν αυτο που πεθανε ) και τα αλλα στις 4 ,αρα ειναι 15 και 14 ημερων αντιστοιχα

----------


## G.T

σκορδα κοουτς.......

----------


## jk21

αν και το σκορδο μου αρεσει μονο στο τζατζικι (σιχαινομαι τα ψητα με σκορδο ... ) ειναι αληθεια οτι γενικα προστατευει απο ασθενειες ...  ως χαϊμαλί ,παρεα με ματοχαντρα μου προκαλει μονο το γελωτα ... την καλυτερη αναμνηση ομως για το σκορδο ,την εχω μεσα απο ενα βιβλιο ... ενα απο αυτα που με ... φαγανε οπως λεει ο ηρωας Λουης σε καποιο αλλο για τον εαυτο του ...





Απο το να ζεις να αγαπας και να μαθαινεις του Λεο Μπουσκαλια λοιπον .Ετσι  γιατι το GBC και οι φιλοι που εχουμε κανει μεσα απο αυτο ,μας δινουν ευκαιριες να ζησουμε και να θυμηθουμε διαφορα  ....



<< Ούτε ήξεραν πως για τη μαμά το σκόρδο ήταν το γενικό γιατρικό για όλες τις αρρώστιες. Κάθε πρωί μας έβαζε στη σειρά, έδενε το σκόρδο σ' ένα μικρό μαντήλι και το τύλιγε γύρω από το λαιμό μας. Της λέγαμε εμείς: «Μην το κάνεις αυτό, μαμά». Εκείνη απαντούσε,«σκασμός». (Ήταν πολύ τρυφερή γυναίκα). Και μας έστελνε στο σχολείο μ' αυτό το σκόρδο γύρω από το λαιμό που μύριζε δυο μίλια μακριά. Θα σας πω όμως ένα μυστικό, δεν αρρώστησα ποτέ μου. Η εξήγησή μου γι' αυτό είναι ότι ποτέ δε βρέθηκα αρκετά κοντά σε κάποιον, ώστε να μου κολλήσει τα μικρόβιά του. Ήταν απίστευτο, γιατί θυμάμαι ότι στο τέλος του Δημοτικού πήρα ένα βραβείο επειδή δεν είχα κάνει ούτε μία απουσία. Τώρα βέβαια έχω γίνει πολύ αριστοκράτης και δε φοράω πια το σκόρδο και συναχώνομαι κάθε χρόνο. Όλα αυτά δεν τα ήξεραν εκείνοι που με φώναζαν«γουόπ» και«ντάγκο». >>

----------


## stefos

Ωραία χρωματική αντίθεση τα πιτσιρικια !! Άντε γρήγορα στο κλαρί !

----------


## nikolaslo

Πανεμορφα ειναι τα μικρουλια

----------


## tuscani7

Τελεια , παναμορφα και στα .... επομενα ! ! !

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο φιλε , ευχομαι γρηγορα στο κλαδι !

----------


## jk21

Τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν γοργα και ειναι θεμα λιγων ημερων να βρεθουν στο κλαρι 

Ειμαι ομως προβληματισμενος με το χρονιαρικο ζευγαρι κυριως  .Ειχε κανει 1 αυγο πριν ερθω και με κενο μιας ημερας ,μετα αλλα 2 .Σημερα δεν εκανε αλλο ,ουτε η θηλυκια καθησε μονιμα στη φωλια .Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει .Ο αρσενικος κουρνιασε στην εισοδο και αυτη σε αλλο σημειο .Ισως τα μεταφερω στο αλλο ζευγαρι ,αν και κατι μου λεει οτι και παλι ειναι αβατευτα 

Το τριτο ζευγαρι των κιτρινοπρασινων εκανε 3 αυγα τα οποια κλωσσανε φανατικα (θα λεγα απο το 2ο η θηλυκια ελαχιστα εβγαινε απο το μεσημερι και μετα ) .Ομως και αυτο δεν εκανε σημερα 4ο 


Οπως και να εχει ,τα βλεπω ολα ευδιαθετα και αυτο ειναι που με ενδιαφερει ,οποτε προχωραμε ! 

Το νεο ζευγαρι εχει ολοκληρωσει φωλια ,ο 92αρης δινει τα ρεστα του στο τραγουδι με τα ποδια να τρανταζονται απο το πυρωμα και τα αυγα πιστευω ειναι θεμα ημερων

----------


## jk21

Ας δουμε πως πανε τα πραγματα και στα ζευγαρακια μου 

τα μικρα ειναι 17 με 18 ημερων και ξεκινησανε τις βολτες εκτος φωλιας (το ενα απο τα σκουροχρωμα μονο φτανει στην εξοδο αλλα δεν εχει βγει εντελως )

το ανοιχτοχρωμο (θηλυκο μαλλον λογω του cinnamon παραγοντα που δειχνει να κουβαλα ... στα γενετικα οτι ξερω τα χω μαθει απο Λευτερη ,Τζονακο και Βικυ παλιοτερα ... βασικα ουτε στην 1η δημοτικου δεν ειμαι .... κατι για φυλοσυνδετες μου λεγανε ) παρατηρησα οτι του πειραζουν το φτερωμα στο κεφαλακι (ηπια η μανα του ) και εβαλα νεα φωλια εκει κοντα και υλικο φωλιας ,αν και δεν βλεπω κινησεις απο τους γονεις παρα συνεχες ταισμα στα μικρα 















σημερα ειχα αυγουλακι στο ζευγαρι του 92αρη με την γκρι θηλυκια 



ενω η κιτρινη κλωσσα φανατικα 5 αυγα (3 δικα της και 2 της πρασινης που τα αφησε .. το ενα ραισε  κατα την μεταφορα και δεν εδειχνε να εχει σημαδακι σπερματος ) 

η πρασινη και ο γκρι αρσενικος  δεν εχουν φυσικα ακομα νεα αυγα

----------


## jk21

τα μικρα μας ..... μεγαλωσαν !!! φωτο προσεχως 

Η μαμα τους εκανε νεα φωλια στη θεση της παλιας 

η γκρι εμεινε στο ενα αυγο αλλα την βλεπω πια να κλωσσα ολο και περισσοτερο ....  και περυσι ειχε ξεκινησει αν θυμαμαι με δυο αυγα .Αραγε να ειναι ενσπορο; θα δειξει 

η κιτρινοπρασινη κλωσσα φανατικοτατα (!!! ... απο τις πιο φανατικες κλωσσες που εχω δει .Γιωργη θα γινει και η πρωτη μανουλα ! )  3 ενσπορα δικα της ( 3 στα 3 που ειχε συνολικα κανει ) και της απεσυρα της πρασινης ,γιατι αποδειχθηκαν ασπορα και ισως αβατευτα κιολας (ενα που ανοιξα ,δεν ειχε σημαδακι σπορου )

η πρασινη εχει τελειωσει ξανα φωλια και αναμενουμε  ....

----------


## mrsoulis

περιμενουμε νεες φωτογραφιες αν και φαινονται να γινονται πανεμορφα....

----------


## jk21

τα νεα μας ειναι ετσι και ετσι ....

τα ευχαριστα ειναι οτι τα μικρα κλεισανε μηνα και εχουν αρμονικη συμβιωση με τους γονεις 

Η μανα κλωσσα 3 αυγα απο τα οποια τα 2 βγηκανε  με κενο μιας ημερας απο το πρωτο .Η συγκεκριμενη ειχε κανει 5 στην προηγουμενη γεννα ...


η κιτρινη τελικα δεν εγινε μανα 

τα μικρα δεν βγηκαν παροτι και τα 3 ενσπορα .το ενα σταματησε την εκκολαψη νωριτερα ,τα αλλα προς το τελος .Αιτιες; δεν ξερω .Ειμαι πολυ προβληματισμενος  ...



τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια ,δεν λενε να κανουν νεα αυγα  ... 


δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει .Η διατροφη ειναι η ιδια με περυσι με μονη διαφορα οτι τελειωσε λιγο πριν το τελος της προετοιμασιας η πολυβιταμινη που εδινα και δεν συνεχισα με αλλη .Ομως δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση γιατι κατα τα αλλα ,δινω χορταρικα ,γυρη ,καλο μιγμα σπορων (με κεχρι που φυτρωνει κιολας ) και αυγοτροφη οποια εδινα και περυσι 

δεν πιστευω οτι εχει σχεση η πολυβιταμινη .Βασικα δεν σκοπευω να δινω και στο μελλον ,παρα μονο βιτ Β ποτε ποτε

----------


## mitsman

Σιγουρα δεν ειναι η πολυβιταμινη γιατι εγω φετος δεν εδωσα ουτε σταγονα απο σκευασματα και ολα πηγαν κατ ευχήν!
Γενικως φετος ακουω πολυ γκρινια στην εξωτερικη εκτροφη αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον λογο ιδιαιτερα εφετος που δεν εχει μεγαλες διακυμανσεις!
Μακαρι η συνεχεια να ειναι αυτη που θες!

----------


## jimk1

Φέτος μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις είχαν οι τιμές της υγρασίας τουλάχιστον εδω στην Αθήνα,δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο επηρεάζουν την διακοπή τής εκκόλαψη

----------


## jk21

για τα δυο τα σχηματισμενα ,ειναι μια πιθανοτητα που με βολευει να την σκεφτομαι (ειναι σκεψη που ηδη εχω κανει ) ως ανωδυνη σχετικα ,σαν αιτια που δεν θα συνεχισει να υπαρχει σαν προβλημα απαραιτητα

----------


## jk21

τα ενος μηνα σχεδον μικρα μου

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα καλη συνεχεια και με πολλα ακομη

----------


## HarrisC

Η εκκολαψη μπορει να σταματησει και αν το πουλι τρομαξει η ενοχληθει .Ριξτε κανα δυο βεγγαλικα του πασχα κοντα στο κλουβι ,να δειτε αν θα ξαναπαει η καναρα να κλωσησει η θα κανει 5-10 ωρες να κατσει μετα στη φωλια.
Σε μενα περναγε περισυ απο κατω μια μηχανη ,με χιλια,με κομμενη εξατμηση.Η καναρα σηκωνοταν και αργουσε να συνελθει και να ξανακατσει στα αυγα.

Κουκλακια τα νεα σου πουλακια Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Η συγκεκριμενη καναρα Χαρη ,ηταν απο τις πιο φανατικες κλωσσες που εχω δει .Δεν νομιζω να τα παρατησε ποτε

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

και τα .... ομορφα συνεχιζονται χαχαχα 

εχουμε και λεμε :

η γκρι με τον 92αρη  ειχε κανει πριν μερες (καπου λιγο μετα την τελευταια επαφη εδω ) ,το οποιο κλωσσουσε μανιωδως αλλα την 4η μερα εβλεπα ξεκαθαρα οτι ηταν ασπορο και το ανοιξα επιβεβαιωνοντας τις προβλεψεις μου την επομενη 

η γκρι με τα 3 ,συντομα τα εκανε 2 (φαγανε το πρωτο που μαλλον ηταν ασπορο .. βρηκα μονο το μισο τσοφλι ) ενω τα αλλα 2 τα κλωσσουσε μανιωδως μεχρι σημερα  που τα εγκατελειψε ... και τα 2 ασπορα  .Ισως να μην ηταν κανονικη της γεννα ,γιατι την αλλη φορα ειχε 5 αυγα και ηταν ολα ενσπορα ,ασχετο αν ενα δεν ανοιξε παροτι ετοιμο να βγει και ενα δεν τα καταφερε τις πρωτες μερες (το μικροτερο ) .Καθαρισα τη φωλια και περιμενω πια τη συνεχεια 

η κιτρινη σημερα εκανε το πρωτο της αυγο και ελπιζω σε καλη συνεχεια 

η γκρι και η πρασινη δεν βλεπω να κανουν αυγα .... μεχρι και τραμπα τους αρσενικους εκανα ,αλλα φιλακια και ταισμα ειδα μονο στα αρχικα σχηματα και μονο οταν δοκιμασα την ανορθοδοξη κινηση να τα βαλω στην 90αρα ταυτοχρονα και τα δυο ζευγαρια (πανω στην τρελα μου με τη συμπεριφορα τους .... ) και μαλιστα αμεσως μολις το εκανα .Η γκρι μπηκε στην φτιαγμενη εδω και καιρο φωλια της και ο αρσενικος πηγε αμεσως και την ταιζε ... δεν ειχα δει ξανα τετοιες γλυκες .Την ιδια στιγμη στο κλαδι ο γκρι εδινε φιλακια στην πρασινη ....

τα εβαλα ξανα χωρια  ... αυγο δεν βλεπω ... 

θελουν να  με τρελανουν φετος  χαχαχα

Με μονη διαφορα το  διαφορετικο μιγμα σπορων και τα κλαδια με σπορους απο τη φυση που εχω στα ιθαγενη ,που δειχνουν ολα πολυ πιο ορεξατα ,δεν εχω διαφορες αλλες  στη διαχειριση τους

----------


## Kavalas

> η γκρι με τα 3 ,συντομα τα εκανε 2 (φαγανε το πρωτο που μαλλον ηταν ασπορο .. βρηκα μονο το μισο τσοφλι ) ενω τα αλλα 2 τα κλωσσουσε μανιωδως μεχρι σημερα  που τα εγκατελειψε ... και τα 2 ασπορα  .Ισως να μην ηταν κανονικη της γεννα ,γιατι την αλλη φορα ειχε 5 αυγα και ηταν ολα ενσπορα ,ασχετο αν ενα δεν ανοιξε παροτι ετοιμο να βγει και ενα δεν τα καταφερε τις πρωτες μερες (το μικροτερο ) .Καθαρισα τη φωλια και περιμενω πια τη συνεχεια



Μια ερώτηση που ίσως φανεί χαζή. Τα καναρίνια έχουν την ικανότητα να αντιληφθούν όταν ένα αβγό είναι άδειο – άσπορο και το τρώνε; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Τιποτα δεν ειναι << χαζη >> ερωτηση στην παρεα του greekbirdclub οταν ενα μελος προσπαθει να μαθει ,για την καλυτερη διαχειριση των πουλιων του ,ειδικα αν δεν εχει πειρα μεγαλη !! Γιωργο να εχεις παντα το θαρρος να ρωτας 

Οταν σε ενα αυγο υπαρχει ζωντανος οργανισμος ,τοτε ζωντας κανει καυσεις και η θερμοτητα που εκλειεται γινεται ισως αντιληπτη ,οπως πιθανοτητα και οι κτυποι της καρδιας του .Αν υπαρχει εξηγηση ,μαλλον εκει πρεπει να βρισκεται .Ναι τοσα χρονια ,αυτο εχω παρατηρησει .Οτι τα περισσοτερα καταλαβαινουν .Παντοτε υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις με θηλυκιες να φθανουν και 18η μερα στο κλωσσημα και να σηκωνονται με το ζορι

----------


## jk21

Για να δουμε πως θα παει αυτη τη φορα  .....

η γκρι μετα μικρα ,εφτιαξε ξανα τη φωλια της 

η γκρι με τον 92αρη εκανε σημερα ξανα αυγο .ευχομαι αυτη τη φορα να εχει συνεχεια και να κανει και αλλα

η κιτρινη εχει ηδη 4 αυγουλακια και ισως αυριο και πεμπτο 

η πρασινη κανει πια επισκεψεις στη φωλια και στρογγυλοκαθεται αλλα δεν εχει ακομα αυγο .Σημερα τα ειδα να αλληλοταιζονται αυγοτροφη ,μολις τους εβαλα

----------


## jimk1

Καλη συνεχεια

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό που σε δυσκολεύει την φετινή χρονιά, τα τρία μικρά πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφα. Το παρδαλό fawn είναι θηλυκό (αυτό που έχει κανελί πάνω)  και τα άλλα δύο είναι πολύ όμορφα blue!
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## jk21

το ενα γκρι (blue ) εχει αλλαξει στην πορεια Γιαννη .Θελω να βγαλω νεες φωτο να δεις .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι σιγουρα γκρι ,γιατι καπου βλεπω να κιτρινιζει σε σημειο που φαινοταν ελαφρως λευκο 

η γκρι με τον 92αρη σημερα εκανε δευτερο αυγο 

η κιτρινη εμεινε στα 4 

η γκρι με τα μικρα συχνα καθεται στη νεα φωλια και πιστευω συντομα θα εχουμε νεα αυγα

και η πρασινη αν και δεν εκανε αυγα ,προσθεσε λιγο επιπλεον βαμβακι σημερα στη φωλια και συχνα ταιζεται απο τον γκρι πιτσιρικα μου

----------


## jk21

η γκρι σταματησε στο δευτερο αυγο (οπως συνηθως ... ) αλλα τα κλωσσαει μανιωδως .... ειδωμεν ... θελω δεν θελω ,με βλεπω για ωοσκοπηση παλι 

η κιτρινη συνεχιζει να κλωσσα αλλα απο σημερα μονο 3 .Ενα βρεθηκε εκτος κλουβιου σε αυτη την κατασταση .Διακρινεται μουμιοποιημενος νεοσσος εντος του  .... απο την 1η ημερα να κλωσσουσε και αν ηταν το πρωτο αυγο ,θα ηταν σημερα  ημερων .Σχετικα ανεπτυγμενο για 6 ημερων (πολυ περισσοτερο για μικροτερο ... )  .Περιεργα πραγματα .....



η γκρι με τα μικρα στρογγυλοκαθεται στη φωλια συχνα ,αλλα δεν εχουμε ακομα νεο αυγο 

η πρασινη επιτελους σημερα εκανε το πρωτο αυγουλακι

----------


## jk21

με την πρασινη να κανει δευτερο αυγο ,την γκρι που εχει ηδη 3 μικρα να κανει το πρωτο αυγο της δευτερης γεννας ,την αλλη γκρι να κλωσσα σταθερα τα 2 που εχει κανει και την κιτρινη τα 3 ,συνεχιζονται οι εξελιξεις στη φετεινη αναπαραγωγη 

να και τα τρια κλαρωμενα και απογαλακτισμενα πια πουλακια








ακομα και εκεινο που ηταν ξεκαθαρα γκρι πριν καποιες μερες ,εχει ελαχιστα αρχιζει να κιτρινιζει στο λαιμο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ αχ !! 
Ζουζούνια ... να μεγαλώσουν , να πρασινισουν  :Love0033:  :Love0020:  και να γίνουν καλοί τραγουδιστές και γονείς !
Άντε με το καλό !!
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιτυχία !!

----------


## stefos

Ομορφιές !!!! Καλά ακούσματα!!

----------


## mitsman

κοψε τις λουτεινεεεςςςςςς θα τα κανεις σαν μπανανες

----------


## jk21

οι τελευταιες παρτιδες αυγοτροφης (μιλαω για αρκετο καιρο και σιγουρα οχι τωρα με τα μικρα )  ειναι χωρις καλαμποκι και χωρις εκχυλισμα καλεντουλας .Χορταρικα βεβαια και κοκκινη πιπεριτσα δεν κοβονται και ας γινουν και σαντα τσικιτα χαχαχα

----------


## petran

Φτου φτου, κατι φατσουλες...
Να σου ζησουν ::

----------


## johnakos32

Στις προηγουμενες φωτο το καφε χρωμα τους κοκκινιζε οπως ειναι τα νεαρα μπλου , αυτα δειχνουν πρασινα αρχεγονα !

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μπερδευουν ισως οι φωτο 

αρχικα δειχνανε γκρι πραγματικα αλλα ηταν το σπουργιτί και οχι το γκρι που παιρνουν καθως μεγαλωνουν 


τωρα το ενα εκτος απο κεινο το κιτρινακι που φωτιζει λιγο το λαιμο ,ειναι ξεκαθαρα χωρις πρασινη υποψια αλλου

το αλλο δειχνει οτι θα παει ξεκαθαρα σε πρασινο (αυτο που φαινεται τελος παντως πρασινο ,γιατι επισημα πρασινα καναρινια δεν υπαρχουν ) 

και μενα μου κανει εντυπωση ,αλλα το πρωτο δεν δειχνει πουθενα για πρασινο και ακομα και κει στο λαιμο ,ο ηλιος το τονιζει το κιτρινακι

----------


## jk21

η γκρι εκανε δευτερο αυγο ... παλι καλα

η πρασινη εκανε το 3ο καταμεσις της ζευγαρωστρας κατω απο την πατηθρα και οπως ηταν φυσικο σπασμενο .... κατι μου λεει και οτι τα δυο εντος φωλιας ,μαλλον χωρις σπορο θα ειναι ,για να κανει τετοια καμωματα .Οταν ανεβηκα τουλαχιστον ,εκοβε βολτες 

αιντε καλημερες !!!


_
La Vie Est Belle  !!!!!
_

----------


## jk21

τα νεα εχουν ως εξης 


η γκρι με τον 92αρη εχει 2 αυγα και τα δυο ενσπορα 

η γκρι με τα 3 μικρα ,εχει ηδη κανει 3 αυγα και καθεται στη φωλιτσα .Ας ελπισουμε οτι αυριο θα ερθει και το επομενο 

η πρασινη εμεινε με 2 αυγα στη φωλια ,1 σπασμενο εκτος φωλιας ,οχι αλλα ιχνη για νεο αυγο εντος ή εκτος φωλιας  και δεν καθεται πανω στα αυγα .Μαλλον μια ακομα αβατευτη γεννα ... 

η κιτρινη κλωσσα σταθερα 3 αυγουλακια ,αλλα το ενα δειχνει να ειναι ενσπορο (εκτος αν εχει απλωθει παντου ο κροκος και με μπερδευει ... ειναι ομως προς το κοκκινωπο οχι πορτοκαλι ) ,το αλλο δειχνει να ηταν ενσπορο αλλα με σταματημενη την αναπτυξη ή ξεραμενο στην ακρη τον κροκο και το τριτο ειναι ασπορο .Θυμιζω οτι ενα που ειχε μεσα πουλακι ,το ειχα βρει εκτος τις πρωτες μερες

----------


## jk21

η γκρι με τα 3 μικρα ,κλωσσα ηδη 4 αυγα και σημερα δεν βγηκε μεχρι το μεσημερι τουλαχιστον αλλο

η πρασινη  κοβει βολτες ... τα αυγα φυσικα τα εχω παρει

η γκρι με τα 2 αυγα κλωσσα φανατικα 

η κιτρινη εχει μονο ενα ενσπορο (ετσι δειχνει τουλαχιστον ) και απο χθες το απογευμα κλωσσα αλλα τρια ενσπορα που βγαινουν  και αυτα συντομα ,ισως και μεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο αν θυμαμαι καλα 

ειναι 3 αυγουλακια του Γιαννη του johnakos  που επειδη οι εξετασεις στο σχολειο και η ταξη στην οποια βρισκεται ,δεν του δινουν το χρονο αυτη τη στιγμη ,ωστε να ασχοληθει οσο θελει με πουλια σε αναπαραγωγικη φαση ,διεκοψε τα ζευγαρια και για  αυτο που ειχε αυγα (με πατερα αν θυμαμαι καλα τον κιτρινοπρασινο μου που ειχα μπερδεψει αρχικα το φιλο του ) μου προτεινε να τα βαλω στη δικια μου (αφου ειχε λιγα ενσπορα ) οταν διαπιστωσε οτι της δικιας του ηταν ενσπορα και δεν ηθελε να πανε χαμενα 

Τα μικρα που θα βγουν πρωτα ο Θεος ,θα χαριστουν τα περισσοτερα αν οχι ολα  ,σε φιλους μας απο την μεγαλη παρεα

----------


## jk21

Σημερα επωασθηκαν απο το πρωι δυο απο τα αυγα του Γιαννη .η κιτρινη εχει λοιπον .... 3 μικρα .Δυο καναρινια και ενα μικρο ... καρδερινακι  *Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας balcanica 2015*

----------


## panos70

Mε το καλο να βγουν ολα τα αυγουλακια απο τις θηλυκιες σου Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Το μεσημερι ηρθε ακομα ενα καναρινακι

----------


## jk21

τελικα και κεινο που νομιζα για ενσπορο στην κιτρινη (ειχα μερες να το ξανακοιταξω ) ηταν κροκος απλα απλωμενος που κοκκινιζε ολο το αυγο .Αν δεν υπηρχε εκεινο το σπασμενο εκτος φωλιας που εδειχνε μεσα να εχει νεοσσο λιγων ημερων σε φαση μουμιοποιησης  (λετε να εκανα λαθος; νομιζω εχω βαλει φωτο ) τοτε τα ειχε ολα ασπορα

μεγαλωνει βεβαια μια χαρα τα τρια θετα μικρα καναρινακια και το ενα καρδερινακι

στην γκρι τα δυο  αυγα εχουν γεμισει και συντομα θα εχουμε μαλλον μικρα 

στην αλλη γκρι με τα 3 μικρα , η επωαση των 4 αυγων προχωρα σταθερα 

απο τα μικρα ,το μικροτερο (αυτο που πρασινιζει πια ) το εχω ακουσει δυο φορες να σαλιαριζει .Το αλλο μου δειχνει οτι και εκεινο παει για πρασινωπο αλλα εχει ακομα γκρι με καφε αποχρωση σε μεγαλο μερος του 

η πρασινη δεν βλεπω να κανει ποτε αυγα ....  δειχνει ομως υγειης

----------


## jk21

Δυο ημερων σημερα !!! Αφιερωμενη στο Γιαννη το johnakos32

----------


## johnakos32

Καλα να ναι να μεγαλωσουν και να γινουν αστερια !

----------


## nikoslarisa

πολύ ωραια Δημητρη!!!!!!μπραβο!  ::

----------


## jk21

Ήρθε το πρωτο πουλακι της γκρι και του 92αρη .Μαλλον αυριο ελπιζω το δευτερο 

τα 3 μικρα  στην κιτρινοπρασινη  ,μεγαλωνουν με γρηγορο ρυθμο .Ήδη σημερα νωριτερα δειχνανε πολυ μεγαλυτερα απο χθες και φυσικα με τεντωμενο το κεφαλι και το στομα πανω

----------


## jk21

τωρα παρατηρησα οτι η γκρι ειχε κανει το πρωτο της αυγο στις 14 του μηνα και αυτο εκκολαφθηκε απο τις 27 και πρωι πρωι  .Δηλαδη μαλλον το ζεστανε απο την πρωτη μερα και μαλιστα βγηκε μολις ακριβως συμπληρωθηκε η 13 μερα .Πως και μου ρθε φλασια να κατσω τωρα να το μετρησω; σημερα το απογευμα λιγο πριν νυχτωσει ,πηγα να κανω ωοσκοπηση στο αλλο και βγαζοντας τη φωλια για να την κανω παιρνοντας το αυγο με την ανεση μου ,την ωρα που την ειχα ακουμπησει καπου για να ενεργοποιησω το φακο του κινητου ,φυσηξε αερας και προσπαθωντας αυθορμητα να προλαβω το μικρο ,βλεποντας τη φωλια να μετακινειται ελαφρως ,δεν προλαβα το αυγο που βγηκε εκτος και εκανε μια πολυ μικρη τρυπιτσα (εκτος αν ηδη υπηρχε και ειχε ξεκινησει η εκκολαψη που δεν νομιζω ) .Ευχομαι να μην εχει πειραχθει η εσωτερικη μεμβρανη και αυριο το πρωι το πουλακι να βγει κανονικα .... αλλιως εποιησα ....

----------


## jk21

παντως η κρεμωση αυγοτροφη , εχει τρομερη αποδοχη οπως βλεπετε ! ειδικα η τελευταια παρτιδα με κινοα και σιμιγδαλι σανα βαση ,εχει πολυ καλη υφη και αποδοχη απο ολα 

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*

----------


## jk21

το αυγο δεν ανοιξε ποτε μονο του  



το ανοιξα σιγα σιγα εγω (στη φωτο πριν το ανοιξω ,εχει σπασει λιγο ακομα οταν το επιασα ) ,παρολο που ξεκαθαρα φαινοταν να εχει σταματησει η εκκολαψη στα 2/3 του ογκου του με την ωοσκοπηση .Δεν νομιζω να σταματησε απο το σπασιμο χθες βραδυ αλλα νωριτερα με δεδομενο οτι απο τη δευτερη μερα που ειχε γινει και ειχα δει τη θηλυκια σιγουρα να καθεται μονιμα ,το πρωι κλειναμε 13 μερες 





και το νεκρο εμβρυο ,δειχνει να εχει ακομα τον υμενα τριγυρω του 



οταν το ανοιξα (και ενω φαινοτανε ξεκαθαρα νεκρο ) πληγωθηκε και στην κοιλια ,κοντα στο σημειο σπασιματος ,αλλα οχι ακριβως 


σημερα παρατηρησα οτι η αλλη γκρι που εχει ηδη τρια μικρα και κλωσσα 4 αυγα ,δυο εχουν το χρωμα των τελευταιων αυγων μιας γεννας (γαλαζιο εντονο ) που ομως το εχω δει τελευταια και αλλου ,ενω ειχα απο τοτε που το εκανε ,δει οτι και το τελευταιο ηταν μικροτερο καπως απο τα αλλα ,αλλα κανονικου μεγεθους (απλα μικροτερα απο τα αλλα που συνηθως κανει ) 


τα 3 αδερφακια μεγαλωνουν γοργα αλλα δεν τα ενοχλησα με φωτο

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωνουμε !!! τα μικρα στην κιτρινοπρασινη εγιναν  6 ημερων 





να και το μικρο της γκρι 3 ημερων νομιζω σημερα

----------


## jk21

τα μικρα σε ηλικια 8 ημερων πια 



μαλλον αυριο θα τους αλλαξω φωλια ,με αλλη που θα φτιαξω προχειρα με γιουτα και ισως λιγο βαμβακι 

η γκρι με τα 3 απογαλακτισμενα ειχε σημερα την αφιξη ενος μικρου 

η αλλη γκρι μεγαλωνει το πιτσιρικι της με γοργα βηματα (ξεχασα φωτο ... ) 

η πρασινη ή ο γκρι αρσενικος ,ριχνει χυμα κατι βαμβακακια στη φωλια

----------


## jk21

καλησπερα καλησπερα καλησπερα !!!! ωραια μερα σημερα ..... που λεει ο λογος ......

η γκρι μανουλα ,ενα μονακριβο ειχε το οποιο το μεγαλωνε κανονικα και το προσεχε πολυ .... σημερα το πρωι το βρηκα νεκρο (σε φυσιολογικη αναπτυξη για την ηλικια του ) με αδειο προλοβο (χθες σιγουρα ετρωγε ) και τη μανα απο πανω να κλωσσα ...... 

η αλλη γκρι με τα τρια απογαλακτισμενα , μεγαλωνει ενα λιγων ημερων μικρουλι (αναπτυσεται και ταιζεται κανονικα ) αφου ολα τα αλλα αυγα ηταν ασπορα .Στην πρωτη γεννα ,ασχετα αν μεγαλωσαν 3 μικρα ,τα ενσπορα ηταν 5 και ενα μονο δεν ειχε ανοιξει ενω ειχε σε πληρη αναπτυξη νεοσσο εντος του .Αλλαγη σε συνθηκες (διατροφη ,περιβαλλον ) καμμια 


στην πρασινη βλεπω καποια νηματα στη φωλια ,αλλα δεν αποκλειω να τα βαζει και ο γκρι αρσενικος αφου τον εχω πετυχει με νημα στο στομα 

στην κιτρινοπρασινη ευτυχως πανε καλα τα πραγματα και τα μικρουλια δεν θα αργησουν σε λιγες μερες να βρεθουν εκτος φωλιας


φετος ειναι η χειροτερη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος για μενα .... ακουω απο παντου προβληματα ,σιγουρα εχει επηρεασει ο καιρος ορμονικα τα πουλια ,αλλα δεν μπορω να χωνεψω οτι φταιει μονο αυτο ....

----------


## jk21

και η ευχαριστη πλευρα της σημερινης μερας 

ακομα δεν βαλαμε καθαρη φωλια ,την εχουν κανει αστα να πανε χαχαχα




να και το μικρουλι μας

----------


## jk21

> να και το μικρουλι μας




.... που δυστυχως δεν ζει πια .Το πρωι ηταν ζωντανο και ταισμενο .Το μεσημερι το βρηκα με αδειο προλοβο να φαινεται σχεδον νεκρο ,με καποιους χτυπους στην καρδια του και τη μανα να μην το ζεσταινει .Το εβαλα σε ζεστη αλλα σε λιγα λεπτα ειχε τελειωσει και δεν προλαβα να του δωσω δεξτροζη που ειχα ετοιμασει ,αν επαιρνε δυναμη να ανοιξει το στομα του

----------


## jk21



----------


## mitsman

τι να πω?? πραγματικα λυπαμαι!

----------


## botman

Κριμα....

----------


## panos70

Κριμα ρε Δημητρη

----------


## jimk1

Κριμα Δημητρη

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ξεπορτισανε τα 3 μικρα της κιτρινοπρασινης στην 16η τους μερα

----------


## jk21

με μικρες μονο  προσθηκες βαμβακιου  , στην τσοχα απο μαλλι προβατου που ειχα βαλει να δοκιμασω 

*Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά*




η γκρι θηλυκια ετοιμαζει φωλιτσα .Ισως την προχωρησει και αλλο ,ομως τρωγοντας αρκετο σουπιοκοκκαλο σημερα το απογευμα , με υποψιαζει οτι ισως πολυ συντομα να υπαρχει και αυγουλακι

να σημειωσω οτι ειχε και αλλα υλικα στη διαθεση της ,οπως και μαλλι αλλα προτιμησε βαμβακι μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## jk21

μερες ειχαμε να τα πουμε .... τα  νεα μας λοιπον :

η γκρι σημερα εκανε το δευτερο αυγουλακι της 

τα μικρα της κιτρινης εχουν φτασει στην 24η τους μερα και εδω και μερες εχουν εμφανιση και μεγεθος ,θα ελεγα απογαλακτισμενων !!!  οποτε εχω ανεβει πανω ,δεν εχει τυχει να δω αν ταιζονται απο τους γονεις ή μονα τους ,αλλα δεν θα με εξεπληκτε το δευτερο  .Η μανα τους εχει κανει φωλια ,αλλα αυγουλακι οχι ακομα  

η πρασινη εχει σχεδον τελειωμενη φωλια . οχι και απο τις πιο καλλιτεχνικες ομως και επειδη δεν εχει τυχει να την πετυχω με υλικο φωλιας στο  στομα ,δεν αποκλειω να ειναι εργο του  γκρι  αρσενικου .Δεν μου δειχνει συμπεριφορα πυρωμενης .Θα την κοιταξω αυριο απο κατω

----------


## jk21

η γκρι δεν εκανε σημερα 4ο αυγο ,αλλα κλωσσαει κανονικα 



τα πιτσιρικια της κιτρινης οπως βλεπετε εχουν μεγαλωσει αρκετα 









και εδω τα μεγαλυτερα πραγματικα παιδια της κιτρινης ,απογαλακτισμενα στην 90αρα

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη τα μικρα εχουν γινει αστέρια , η  γκρι ισως κανει και 4-5 αυγα  ισως σταματησει και στα 3 ,με το καλο να βγουν ολα οσα εχει

----------


## jk21

> και εδω τα μεγαλυτερα πραγματικα παιδια της κιτρινης ,απογαλακτισμενα στην 90αρα




οτι να ναι .....

η κιτρινη δεν εχει κανει δικα της .Της γκρι που κλωσσα  ειναι

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Μητσο !!!! 

Πολύ καλά φιλε !!!  :winky:

----------

